# My good boy, Sunny, has Lymphoma



## abbysunnymom

Sunny just turned nine earlier this month. He had a spill jumping on the couch and ended up with an enormous bruise and bleeding under his armpit. He was in pain and limping, even though he merely missed getting up on the couch the first time. The bruising spread, leading to tests and finally to diagnosis of malignant lymphoma. I think the fall unmasked his illness. I had not felt any lymph swelling during grooming. He has a massive coat, which makes feeling around a little harder.

I have been reading all your posts regarding treatment options. I'm so glad this forum exists. We are having a tremendous amount of sadness, as do you all. We're also worried about our golden girl, who will be thirteen in October. We have been dreading her passing and were shocked to see our (young!) boy have this develop so quickly! 

I appreciate any help with the shock and awe of the whole thing. We are speaking to the vet tomorrow about the options, which we have familiarized ourselves with. It's the quickness of the whole thing that is hard to handle. He has slowed down since the fall and injury two weeks ago. Before that there was no sign of anything wrong.

He is sleeping a lot but happy when awake, though not the same boy, we can tell. Eating a lot and drinking tons of water. I will probably ask some better questions as I know more of what to ask.


----------



## Cpc1972

I am so sorry.


----------



## jennretz

He's very handsome. I'm so sorry he's ill. Positive thoughts coming your way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim123

I am so sorry for the diagnosis. He is a beautiful-looking boy.


----------



## kansas gold

Sorry about the unexpected news. Our 10 year old was diagnosed with lymphoma one year ago last April. He had a lump in his throat. Our local vet did a biopsy. He was diagnosed with slow growing t-cell lymphoma. Our next step was to visit k-state veterinary school. Our entire day was spent running him through tests. His oncologist visited with us at the end of the day. It was a very long day. On the negative side it had spread all over - even in his spleen. On the positive side it was a very slow growing cancer. 
We were basically given three options: 1. A pretty intense ( and expensive- approximately$5000) chemo program 2. A less expensive but very mild chemo program. 3. Wait and watch. I believe this is a very personal ( and agonizing) decision. 
We knew a cure was not an option for our baby. The oncologist explained that there are not a lot of studies on t- cell lymphoma but there are dogs that have lived maybe a couple of years without treatment. So in the end we decided on no chemo.At this point we have had a year and a half with our dear friend. It is so strange because some days Iam just filled with joy when I look at him but other days I look at him and cry my eyes out knowing what our certain end will be.
I so wish I could tell you there will be an easy answer to this for you but cancer is an ugly disease. It is a roller coaster ride!!!
It breaks my heart you got the diagnosis. Sorry about the long post but I know when we found out I researched day and night and wanted to hear other people's experiences. Best wishes!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry for Sunny's diagnosis, he's beautiful. 
I know how hard this is, I lost my girl in March to Lymphoma.

My thoughts are with you and Sunny.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Kansas Gold, Thank you so much for your long reply. I haven't read any reports like yours where a golden survived that long without treatment. We had a biopsy but I Don't know what type it is. I asked the vet when he called and he said all that would be found out if we took him to an oncologist. I made an appt. To see our vet tomorrow to discuss things. One of those things is if the biopsy itself can show what type. B or T.

Thank goodness you have had this time with your golden. I would love to have a stretch ahead of us like that. Did you use prednisone at all? I hear it makes the cancer come roaring back when it stops working (because it has suppressed the immune system).


----------



## abbysunnymom

Can someone please tell me how to reply to a specific person? If I use quick reply, does it show who I am replying to? I'm new to the board. Thanks.


----------



## abbysunnymom

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm so sorry for Sunny's diagnosis, he's beautiful.
> I know how hard this is, I lost my girl in March to Lymphoma.
> 
> My thoughts are with you and Sunny.




I'm sorry to hear you lost your girl. I always avoided these types of posts, having two Goldens of my own. I just crossed my fingers and hoped. But from what I've read this week, cancer is the primary worry with Goldens. So sad.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abbysunnymom

kansas gold said:


> Sorry about the unexpected news. Our 10 year old was diagnosed with lymphoma one year ago last April. He had a lump in his throat. Our local vet did a biopsy. He was diagnosed with slow growing t-cell lymphoma. Our next step was to visit k-state veterinary school. Our entire day was spent running him through tests. His oncologist visited with us at the end of the day. It was a very long day. On the negative side it had spread all over - even in his spleen. On the positive side it was a very slow growing cancer.
> 
> We were basically given three options: 1. A pretty intense ( and expensive- approximately$5000) chemo program 2. A less expensive but very mild chemo program. 3. Wait and watch. I believe this is a very personal ( and agonizing) decision.
> 
> We knew a cure was not an option for our baby. The oncologist explained that there are not a lot of studies on t- cell lymphoma but there are dogs that have lived maybe a couple of years without treatment. So in the end we decided on no chemo.At this point we have had a year and a half with our dear friend. It is so strange because some days Iam just filled with joy when I look at him but other days I look at him and cry my eyes out knowing what our certain end will be.
> 
> I so wish I could tell you there will be an easy answer to this for you but cancer is an ugly disease. It is a roller coaster ride!!!
> 
> It breaks my heart you got the diagnosis. Sorry about the long post but I know when we found out I researched day and night and wanted to hear other people's experiences. Best wishes!




Please see my reply below. I am not experienced in using this forum. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kansas gold

Your biopsy should tell you what type of cell- either b or t. Then you want to know if it is aggressive ( faster growing) or indolent ( slower growing). As a generalization, chemotherapy (although may not be curative) tends to work better with faster growing type cells. Next step is to find out how far the cancer has spread-- other lymph node sites beyond where it was found, spleen, bone etc.

We have not used prednisone with Takoda. I am not a huge fan of steroids- which is what prednisone is. It certainly has its place and can buy you a short amount of time but I don't care for the side effects.


----------



## abbysunnymom

kansas gold said:


> Your biopsy should tell you what type of cell- either b or t. Then you want to know if it is aggressive ( faster growing) or indolent ( slower growing). As a generalization, chemotherapy (although may not be curative) tends to work better with faster growing type cells. Next step is to find out how far the cancer has spread-- other lymph node sites beyond where it was found, spleen, bone etc.
> 
> 
> 
> We have not used prednisone with Takoda. I am not a huge fan of steroids- which is what prednisone is. It certainly has its place and can buy you a short amount of time but I don't care for the side effects.




Thank you. I will add these issues to my questions for the vet tomorrow.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

abbysunnymom said:


> Can someone please tell me how to reply to a specific person? If I use quick reply, does it show who I am replying to? I'm new to the board. Thanks.


When you read a post, on the lower right hand corner, you will see the following buttons in the post-the first one on the left is the "edit"-you can edit your post. Next is the "quote" button, you can quote a member's post as I have done with your post. The next button is the "multi quote" button-this allows you to quote multiple posts made by members and the last is the "quick reply" button to post a reply quickly.


----------



## Karen519

*Abby*

Abby

In order to reply I usually use the REPLY button on the left bottom of the post, or the quick reply. I do think the quick reply shows all your info, too. If you want to send a private message (Upper Right Hand Corner of Forum) you have to have 15 posts first. So post away. If you click on a Members Name, there will be a drop down and some have an option of emailing them.

I am so sorry about Sunny's diagnosis.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Sending best thoughts


----------



## abbysunnymom

Karen519 said:


> Abby
> 
> In order to reply I usually use the REPLY button on the left bottom of the post, or the quick reply. I do think the quick reply shows all your info, too. If you want to send a private message (Upper Right Hand Corner of Forum) you have to have 15 posts first. So post away. If you click on a Members Name, there will be a drop down and some have an option of emailing them.
> 
> I am so sorry about Sunny's diagnosis.


Do you mean 15 different posts? Not including replies in this post? Thanks.


----------



## Karen519

*Yes*

Yes, 15 different posts by you. So post away, just to get 15!
My email is: [email protected] in case you need to ask anything.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Sunny has really slowed down. This boy used to sit and watch my face in the morning for any sign of waking so he could eat. He was asleep when I woke up today. Now he is lying here after waking, and he looks so very tired. We also found a large lump on his side yesterday. Firm. All of his lymph nodes are swollen and he has had bleeding under the skin and a giant bruise on his chest. I fear that something burst when that happened. We thought it was from a fall. My sense is that he is quite ill. And not just recently. I didn't know that drinking more water was a sign to watch for illness. I thought he was drinking more because its summer in the desert. So I think he's had symptoms before the injury. There is no oncologist in our area and I don't know how long it takes to get an appt. But his decline has been rapid and I'm not sure he will make it. His strength is waning. Hard to get up, you know? He weighs 113 lbs! He isn't all fat, he is a VERY LARGE golden! His head is enormous. We got him from a show line because he was too big for the breed.

We see the vet today to ask lots of questions about prednisone, about an oncologist, about the end and how to know and prepare for it. I'm torn about prednisone. Apparently it causes an aggressive ending because it allows the cancer free reign? How is that a good thing? If you have an opinion about pred vs no pred (if chemo isn't a choice) please feel free to share it with us. I expect us to be bringing it home with us today. Thank you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*



abbysunnymom said:


> Sunny has really slowed down. This boy used to sit and watch my face in the morning for any sign of waking so he could eat. He was asleep when I woke up today. Now he is lying here after waking, and he looks so very tired. We also found a large lump on his side yesterday. Firm. All of his lymph nodes are swollen and he has had bleeding under the skin and a giant bruise on his chest. I fear that something burst when that happened. We thought it was from a fall. My sense is that he is quite ill. And not just recently. I didn't know that drinking more water was a sign to watch for illness. I thought he was drinking more because its summer in the desert. So I think he's had symptoms before the injury. There is no oncologist in our area and I don't know how long it takes to get an appt. But his decline has been rapid and I'm not sure he will make it. His strength is waning. Hard to get up, you know? He weighs 113 lbs! He isn't all fat, he is a VERY LARGE golden! His head is enormous. We got him from a show line because he was too big for the breed.
> 
> We see the vet today to ask lots of questions about prednisone, about an oncologist, about the end and how to know and prepare for it. I'm torn about prednisone. Apparently it causes an aggressive ending because it allows the cancer free reign? How is that a good thing? If you have an opinion about pred vs no pred (if chemo isn't a choice) please feel free to share it with us. I expect us to be bringing it home with us today. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am sorry to hear that Sunny is slowing down. When you go to the vet today ask all of the questions you've asked here and they will have some good answers. There have been many people here that have given their dogs prednisone and I think the main side effects were increased thirst, drinking and urination. If our dogs were to have the same diagnosis and were older, we would not go the chemo route, but try the prednisone. I lost my Golden Girl, Smooch, at the age of 11 or 12 to either lymphoma or hemangiosarcoma. She was having trouble getting up for quite awhile, but once up was fine. When she didn't want to eat, I hand fed her, and I knew something was wrong. She also had a gagging sounding cough and coughed up a little blood. The vet took xrays of her chest and found that she only had 10% of her lung function, so we chose to hold her and be with her as she crossed to the Rainbow Bridge. Praying for sweet Sunny. Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Karen519 said:


> I am sorry to hear that Sunny is slowing down. When you go to the vet today ask all of the questions you've asked here and they will have some good answers. There have been many people here that have given their dogs prednisone and I think the main side effects were increased thirst, drinking and urination. If our dogs were to have the same diagnosis and were older, we would not go the chemo route, but try the prednisone. I lost my Golden Girl, Smooch, at the age of 11 or 12 to either lymphoma or hemangiosarcoma. She was having trouble getting up for quite awhile, but once up was fine. When she didn't want to eat, I hand fed her, and I knew something was wrong. She also had a gagging sounding cough and coughed up a little blood. The vet took xrays of her chest and found that she only had 10% of her lung function, so we chose to hold her and be with her as she crossed to the Rainbow Bridge. Praying for sweet Sunny. Please let us know what the vet says.




Thank you. Sunny has already had increased thirst and urination before the diagnosis. We remarked on it a couple times but didn't realize he should see the vet. I would say about a week or two before his injury led to his Dx. It's so hard because there are so many dogs with so many levels of lymphoma. We will have to rely on our vet for his assessment of where Sunny is. I will post our news later.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*



abbysunnymom said:


> Thank you. Sunny has already had increased thirst and urination before the diagnosis. We remarked on it a couple times but didn't realize he should see the vet. I would say about a week or two before his injury led to his Dx. It's so hard because there are so many dogs with so many levels of lymphoma. We will have to rely on our vet for his assessment of where Sunny is. I will post our news later.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm praying for Sunny and you.


----------



## kansas gold

Your vet will be able to help you through this process. There probably is no right or wrong choice on how to treat this awful disease. It is a very personal decision and just like people, each dog will respond differently to a specific treatment or in our case no treatment. I hope I didn't scare you about prednisone. It definitely has a place as a treatment. It is not so much that it will cause the cancer to flare but it will definitely mask some symptoms for a while- and there is nothing wrong with that. My thoughts are with you. The best medicine is lots of kisses and hugs.


----------



## abbysunnymom

kansas gold said:


> Your vet will be able to help you through this process. There probably is no right or wrong choice on how to treat this awful disease. It is a very personal decision and just like people, each dog will respond differently to a specific treatment or in our case no treatment. I hope I didn't scare you about prednisone. It definitely has a place as a treatment. It is not so much that it will cause the cancer to flare but it will definitely mask some symptoms for a while- and there is nothing wrong with that. My thoughts are with you. The best medicine is lots of kisses and hugs.




Ok, thank you, it did scare me about prednisone. Everything is so alien to us right now. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne

I hope you're vet appointment goes well. Sounds like handsome Sunny is having a very rough time; I hope the vet can help or give some good insight. When my dog had lymphoma we took her to a leading oncologist (and professor) at Florida University. He is top of his field. He says that pred has it's place but it's a very last resort to relieve pain and induce hunger. He was upset with our vet (who was one of his students) who had given my dog pred before having the full cancer testing because Pred masks whatever is going on and the test results are not accurate as Pred will mask whtever is going on and if it's cancer it won't show up on a test. My dog went through chemo for a couple months and then lost her battle. I personally wouldn't do chemo again (individual chooce_ it was hard on my dog and in the end it was really for me (to keep her as long as possible) then letting her go and be and pain free. In the end she was given pred to help her with pain and eating. Once she stopped eating and could barely walk (and she loved to walk) we knew the pred stopped working and her time had come. Sorry I was just sharing my story, I hope your vet helps you through this very difficult time and answers all your questions/concerns. Give Sunny big hugs and pats from us her in the forum.


----------



## abbysunnymom

kansas gold said:


> Your vet will be able to help you through this process. There probably is no right or wrong choice on how to treat this awful disease. It is a very personal decision and just like people, each dog will respond differently to a specific treatment or in our case no treatment. I hope I didn't scare you about prednisone. It definitely has a place as a treatment. It is not so much that it will cause the cancer to flare but it will definitely mask some symptoms for a while- and there is nothing wrong with that. My thoughts are with you. The best medicine is lots of kisses and hugs.




I really appreciate your comments, by the way. Thank you so much, clock is going so slow before his appt. this afternoon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abbysunnymom

sophieanne said:


> I hope you're vet appointment goes well. Sounds like handsome Sunny is having a very rough time; I hope the vet can help or give some good insight. When my dog had lymphoma we took her to a leading oncologist (and professor) at Florida University. He is top of his field. He says that pred has it's place but it's a very last resort to relieve pain and induce hunger. He was upset with our vet (who was one of his students) who had given my dog pred before having the full cancer testing because Pred masks whatever is going on and the test results are not accurate as Pred will mask whtever is going on and if it's cancer it won't show up on a test. My dog went through chemo for a couple months and then lost her battle. I personally wouldn't do chemo again (individual chooce_ it was hard on my dog and in the end it was really for me (to keep her as long as possible) then letting her go and be and pain free. In the end she was given pred to help her with pain and eating. Once she stopped eating and could barely walk (and she loved to walk) we knew the pred stopped working and her time had come. Sorry I was just sharing my story, I hope your vet helps you through this very difficult time and answers all your questions/concerns. Give Sunny big hugs and pats from us her in the forum.




Thank you for your detailed comment. It's so helpful to hear from those who have been through this before. I had heard about the pred and timing it, not using too soon. That's one of the things I am going to ask about today. Once you start it, you are on a trajectory from what I have read. Sunny has been asleep all day. Not an up day for him.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*

Be sure to let us know what the vet says. Praying for Sunny and you.


----------



## Amystelter

He is beautiful, sorry for the bad news. Enjoy your time with him. Hugs to you -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abbysunnymom

Yesterday was stressful and frustrating. Someone didn't order the biopsy stained to show the type of lymphoma. The vet said it's usually requested, he didn't know why it wasn't. So they called the lab and requested it. We will get results Tuesday or Wednesday. We want to know, kind of a mini staging to get us started, given that the biopsy has already occurred. It seems like it would matter whether it was a fast or slow L if we use prednisone instead of chemo. So, frustrated and talked to him a little about choices, no chemo docs locally, and his suture wound was bothering him. We gave him some carprofen and that helped his mood and movement last night. Will give him more today and tomorrow. Then he said the stitches should have stopped bothering him by the. I have no news, just that it continues to make us very sad to contemplate this boy not being here any more. 

He did say that the prednisone does not accelerate the cancer, just masks it. I had said, does it accelerate the cancer because pred dampens the immune system? He said his immune system is broken, so no, it doesn't. It is a form of chemo, albeit a mild one, in that it will shrink the tumors and give some relief. He went over some of the pros and cons of chemo that need to be combined with our dog, his condition, our ability to get to out of town vet, the costs etc.. I can tell this vet is primarily concerned with my dog's comfort. 

I said it's hard to think of his impending death when he was fine two weeks ago. It's so fast. He said that's the crux of medicine. A dog can be injured and suddenly you have these life or death decisions to make. That's medicine. I shudder to think what it must be like to be a vet.

I hope the carprofen makes Sunny happier today and not sleeping the day away. I will keep in touch as I know more.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abbysunnymom

I forgot to mention that the lab report on the biopsy said low grade. I asked the vet if that meant T cell and that's when he said he needs to ask them for clarification.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*



abbysunnymom said:


> Yesterday was stressful and frustrating. Someone didn't order the biopsy stained to show the type of lymphoma. The vet said it's usually requested, he didn't know why it wasn't. So they called the lab and requested it. We will get results Tuesday or Wednesday. We want to know, kind of a mini staging to get us started, given that the biopsy has already occurred. It seems like it would matter whether it was a fast or slow L if we use prednisone instead of chemo. So, frustrated and talked to him a little about choices, no chemo docs locally, and his suture wound was bothering him. We gave him some carprofen and that helped his mood and movement last night. Will give him more today and tomorrow. Then he said the stitches should have stopped bothering him by the. I have no news, just that it continues to make us very sad to contemplate this boy not being here any more.
> 
> He did say that the prednisone does not accelerate the cancer, just masks it. I had said, does it accelerate the cancer because pred dampens the immune system? He said his immune system is broken, so no, it doesn't. It is a form of chemo, albeit a mild one, in that it will shrink the tumors and give some relief. He went over some of the pros and cons of chemo that need to be combined with our dog, his condition, our ability to get to out of town vet, the costs etc.. I can tell this vet is primarily concerned with my dog's comfort.
> 
> I said it's hard to think of his impending death when he was fine two weeks ago. It's so fast. He said that's the crux of medicine. A dog can be injured and suddenly you have these life or death decisions to make. That's medicine. I shudder to think what it must be like to be a vet.
> 
> I hope the carprofen makes Sunny happier today and not sleeping the day away. I will keep in touch as I know more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am so very sorry for all you and Sunny are going through. Praying the carprofen makes him more comfortable. If it is any consolation to you, I would do what you are doing. Sounds like the vet is concerned with Sunny's comfort.


----------



## abbysunnymom

We have an appt. At the Veterinary Cancer Group in Culver City, CA on Tuesday morning. I feel so much better knowing that.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abbysunnymom

Karen519 said:


> I am so very sorry for all you and Sunny are going through. Praying the carprofen makes him more comfortable. If it is any consolation to you, I would do what you are doing. Sounds like the vet is concerned with Sunny's comfort.




The carprofen is making him less lethargic. I think his sutures were bothering him. He did his backscratch on the lawn this morning. That's good. And we got him an appt with an oncologist. We feel better getting a more informed opinion of exactly what he's got. Tuesday morning.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne

Hi there,
Doesn't sound like it was the best vet visit. I'm glad sunny was given carprofen and it's helping some. How long have you seen you vet? When I read your post I don't get the best feeling about his ability to deal with this situation. Is there possibly another vet in the area where you could get a second opinion. pr a vet teaching hospital. I know how hard it is going to be waiting for those test results. You just keep giving sunny all the love and support you are and take everything a day at a time.

P.S. - I have never heard that pred is a form of chemo. Pred may be used when chemo is given to help deal with the side effects but the one thing that I've never heard is that it will shrink a tumor. That's part of the reason your vet scares me.

Whoops - I just read your second note ...I'm happy you're going to see an Oncologist. That makes me feel better about the care you will receive. Good luck!


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*



abbysunnymom said:


> The carprofen is making him less lethargic. I think his sutures were bothering him. He did his backscratch on the lawn this morning. That's good. And we got him an appt with an oncologist. We feel better getting a more informed opinion of exactly what he's got. Tuesday morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Praying for Sunny and you!!


----------



## kansas gold

Have been thinking about how your visit went. Sorry you didn't get all the information you were hoping for. I do know low grade generally means a slower growing cancer. Our babies just don't deserve this horrible disease. My thoughts are with you. Just hang on because it is truly a roller coaster ride.


----------



## abbysunnymom

sophieanne said:


> Hi there,
> Doesn't sound like it was the best vet visit. I'm glad sunny was given carprofen and it's helping some. How long have you seen you vet? When I read your post I don't get the best feeling about his ability to deal with this situation. Is there possibly another vet in the area where you could get a second opinion. pr a vet teaching hospital. I know how hard it is going to be waiting for those test results. You just keep giving sunny all the love and support you are and take everything a day at a time.
> 
> P.S. - I have never heard that pred is a form of chemo. Pred may be used when chemo is given to help deal with the side effects but the one thing that I've never heard is that it will shrink a tumor. That's part of the reason your vet scares me.
> 
> Whoops - I just read your second note ...I'm happy you're going to see an Oncologist. That makes me feel better about the care you will receive. Good luck!




My mistake, I didn't mean shrink a tumor (did I say that?) I meant shrink the lymph node. Sorry, my brain is on vacation since we've been so worried. Don't judge my vet by my description. Another vet in the office did the biopsy and sent it out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abbysunnymom

abbysunnymom said:


> Yesterday was stressful and frustrating. Someone didn't order the biopsy stained to show the type of lymphoma. The vet said it's usually requested, he didn't know why it wasn't. So they called the lab and requested it. We will get results Tuesday or Wednesday. We want to know, kind of a mini staging to get us started, given that the biopsy has already occurred. It seems like it would matter whether it was a fast or slow L if we use prednisone instead of chemo. So, frustrated and talked to him a little about choices, no chemo docs locally, and his suture wound was bothering him. We gave him some carprofen and that helped his mood and movement last night. Will give him more today and tomorrow. Then he said the stitches should have stopped bothering him by the. I have no news, just that it continues to make us very sad to contemplate this boy not being here any more.
> 
> He did say that the prednisone does not accelerate the cancer, just masks it. I had said, does it accelerate the cancer because pred dampens the immune system? He said his immune system is broken, so no, it doesn't. It is a form of chemo, albeit a mild one, in that it will shrink the tumors and give some relief. He went over some of the pros and cons of chemo that need to be combined with our dog, his condition, our ability to get to out of town vet, the costs etc.. I can tell this vet is primarily concerned with my dog's comfort.
> 
> I said it's hard to think of his impending death when he was fine two weeks ago. It's so fast. He said that's the crux of medicine. A dog can be injured and suddenly you have these life or death decisions to make. That's medicine. I shudder to think what it must be like to be a vet.
> 
> I hope the carprofen makes Sunny happier today and not sleeping the day away. I will keep in touch as I know more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




I didn't mean shrink tumors, I meant shrink lymph node swelling. Sorry!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abbysunnymom

abbysunnymom said:


> He did say that the prednisone does not accelerate the cancer, just masks it. I had said, does it accelerate the cancer because pred dampens the immune system? He said his immune system is broken, so no, it doesn't. It is a form of chemo, albeit a mild one, in that it will shrink the tumors and give some relief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




I meant shrink lymph nodes, not tumors. My mistake.
Also, I am new to the forum format and have made a bunch of edits about this because it's confusing to me.


----------



## sophieanne

abbysunnymom said:


> Don't judge my vet by my description. Another vet in the office did the biopsy and sent it out.QUOTE]
> 
> Hi again. Sorry I don't mean to judge anyone. What is important is that Sunny gets the best care and you're happy with that care. I'll be sending totally good thoughts you way, wishing you through a calm wait for those results. Give your babies a big hug for me.


----------



## Karen519

*abbysunnymom*

Checking in on you, Abby and Sunny! Hugs to them.
Don't worry, at all, we were all new at one time. You will get used to this.
I sent you a private message the other day, nothing important. Wondered if you were able to open it. 
Look to toward center top of main page in green it says Private Messages. You double click and then double click on the message. You now have more than 15 posts so if you want to send someone a private message, you should be able to.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Karen519 said:


> Checking in on you, Abby and Sunny! Hugs to them.
> 
> Don't worry, at all, we were all new at one time. You will get used to this.
> 
> I sent you a private message the other day, nothing important. Wondered if you were able to open it.
> 
> Look to toward center top of main page in green it says Private Messages. You double click and then double click on the message. You now have more than 15 posts so if you want to send someone a private message, you should be able to.




I answered your private message. Did it not go through? I'll try it again...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abbysunnymom

sophieanne said:


> abbysunnymom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't judge my vet by my description. Another vet in the office did the biopsy and sent it out.QUOTE]
> 
> Hi again. Sorry I don't mean to judge anyone. What is important is that Sunny gets the best care and you're happy with that care. I'll be sending totally good thoughts you way, wishing you through a calm wait for those results. Give your babies a big hug for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, will do. He's outdoors with us this morning after a morning nap. It's not as hot this weekend. Only 84 right now. The carprofen seems to have him walking around more. He's having trouble getting on the sofa and bed. Less assured. This boy once jumped into our above ground spa unexpectedly! And he is huge. Very strong dog. But all Goldens are aren't they? Couldn't budge one that doesn't want to be budged, right?
> 
> I would include a photo from today but can't figure out how on my iPad. It wants a URL. I am so over computers. Worked with them my entire career. Now if they make me work to hard to do something, I don't do it lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## abbysunnymom

Trying to attach photo... Okay, it only does one of them but that's better than none. I will get the hang of this. I was partway through grooming sunny when I found the enormous bruise. I had washed and dried and brushed and then was starting to even out some trimming I had been doing (a little at a time because he gets bored) and now, two weeks later, he looks like a ragamuffin. &#55357;&#56853; Since his surgery I haven't done anything but brush him a little. Will try to fix him up a little before the vet Tuesday.


----------



## sophieanne

Yay you attached a pic. He is a very handsome fellow!!!!! I hope all your family have a wonderful day


----------



## abbysunnymom

sophieanne said:


> Yay you attached a pic. He is a very handsome fellow!!!!! I hope all your family have a wonderful day


Thanks! 
I miss his feathers but I couldn't get control of them. They draped onto the ground. So I have begun shortening his coat little by little. We had a groomer do it once but he got too stressed.


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*

Sunny and Abby are adorable. Glad to see you got the picture attached.
Replied to the private message!!


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy

I'm so sorry to hear about Sunny's heartbreaking diagnosis. I can only imagine what you and your family are going through right now. I lost my last dog, Mae, to aggressive GI lymphoma about a year ago, and it was devastating. She wasn't a candidate for surgery, and trying to decide between chemotherapy or not, prednisone or not, etc, was very difficult. I'm a physician and actually spend the majority of my practice taking care of leukemia and lymphoma patients, but it is totally different in animals and totally different when its a member of your own family. The whole experience was so overwhelming, and I was felt totally at a loss for making those very tough decisions. 

Just wanted to pass on that your family and Sunny are in my thoughts and prayers. If you ever need someone to talk to about what is going on, bounce questions or ideas, or just swap silly dog stories, Piper and I are here. 

He is such a gorgeous gentleman! And so well loved.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Piper_the_goldenpuppy said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Sunny's heartbreaking diagnosis. I can only imagine what you and your family are going through right now. I lost my last dog, Mae, to aggressive GI lymphoma about a year ago, and it was devastating. She wasn't a candidate for surgery, and trying to decide between chemotherapy or not, prednisone or not, etc, was very difficult. I'm a physician and actually spend the majority of my practice taking care of leukemia and lymphoma patients, but it is totally different in animals and totally different when its a member of your own family. The whole experience was so overwhelming, and I was felt totally at a loss for making those very tough decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to pass on that your family and Sunny are in my thoughts and prayers. If you ever need someone to talk to about what is going on, bounce questions or ideas, or just swap silly dog stories, Piper and I are here.
> 
> 
> 
> He is such a gorgeous gentleman! And so well loved.




Thank you, I will ask you if I have questions. I'm sorry you lost your Mae. It is so quick how you find out about these things! Is Piper a girl or a boy?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abbysunnymom

Piper_the_goldenpuppy said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Sunny's heartbreaking diagnosis. I can only imagine what you and your family are going through right now. I lost my last dog, Mae, to aggressive GI lymphoma about a year ago, and it was devastating. She wasn't a candidate for surgery, and trying to decide between chemotherapy or not, prednisone or not, etc, was very difficult. I'm a physician and actually spend the majority of my practice taking care of leukemia and lymphoma patients, but it is totally different in animals and totally different when its a member of your own family. The whole experience was so overwhelming, and I was felt totally at a loss for making those very tough decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to pass on that your family and Sunny are in my thoughts and prayers. If you ever need someone to talk to about what is going on, bounce questions or ideas, or just swap silly dog stories, Piper and I are here.
> 
> 
> 
> He is such a gorgeous gentleman! And so well loved.




I just found your profile! She's adorable! Is your post new? I mean, is she a puppy still?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy

abbysunnymom said:


> I just found your profile! She's adorable! Is your post new? I mean, is she a puppy still?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



She is!! Almost four and a half months old. She's a hoot.


----------



## Odilee

Hi, sorry about the news about your sweet dog, and I like to share some infos with you ,one is about diet and other is the recipe for Golden paste . 1. Dog Cancer Diet | K9 Medicinals 2. Healing With Turmeric Golden Paste For Dogs . Best wishes


----------



## abbysunnymom

Odilee said:


> Hi, sorry about the news about your sweet dog, and I like to share some infos with you ,one is about diet and other is the recipe for Golden paste . 1. Dog Cancer Diet | K9 Medicinals 2. Healing With Turmeric Golden Paste For Dogs . Best wishes




Thank you! I was just reading about turmeric.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abbysunnymom

Piper_the_goldenpuppy said:


> She is!! Almost four and a half months old. She's a hoot.




Ahh, adorable.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Odilee

Hello, how is Sunny ,I hope he is not a big pain today. I was thinking about using essential oils like Frankincense oil on him. You can give a try.


----------



## abbysunnymom

We are on our way to his oncology appt. It's 70 miles away, over the hills. Hoping for no traffic blockades in L.A. Nervous but I need a definitive diagnosis for care decisions. 

He is acting his old self today. Wouldn't know anything was wrong with him. He's hungry though. Fasting in case he has ultrasound. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeko13

I'm sorry to hear about our boy's illness...good luck today, Ill be praying for your guy Sunny....


----------



## sophieanne

Good luck with the appointment today and your drive to and from. I hope you get the information/help you need. You're in my thoughts/prayers.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Just got home from Los Angeles. Lots of traffic, plus we were there all afternoon waiting for an ultrasound etc. had all the tests we need for staging. Will have results by Friday. We know some details now, like that his lungs are clear, but we're still waiting for specifics of the type of lymphoma from the biopsy and the tests she sent out today. The oncologist, Dr. Turner, at Veterinarian Cancer Group, was awesome.

Sunny was a trooper today, happy, energetic, and going up to everyone in the waiting room, one at a time, lol.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne

Hi and thanks for the update. I'm wishing you both stress free days while you wait for the results. The vet sounds great


----------



## OutWest

abbysunnymom said:


> Just got home from Los Angeles. Lots of traffic, plus we were there all afternoon waiting for an ultrasound etc. had all the tests we need for staging. Will have results by Friday. We know some details now, like that his lungs are clear, but we're still waiting for specifics of the type of lymphoma from the biopsy and the tests she sent out today. The oncologist, Dr. Turner, at Veterinarian Cancer Group, was awesome.
> 
> Sunny was a trooper today, happy, energetic, and going up to everyone in the waiting room, one at a time, lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I'm sorry your Sunny is going through this. My Bella is also. She has B-cell lymphoma. I am in Northern California and I've been taking her to UC Davis. She recently finished chemo and radiation. She is in remission and we are trying to enjoy every day. You can read her thread here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...my-love-bug-bella-has-cancer.html#post6233594

Best wishes to you and Sunny. I wil check back to hear what the doctors have to say. Remember to take care of yourself, too!


----------



## abbysunnymom

OutWest said:


> I'm sorry your Sunny is going through this. My Bella is also. She has B-cell lymphoma. I am in Northern California and I've been taking her to UC Davis. She recently finished chemo and radiation. She is in remission and we are trying to enjoy every day. You can read her thread here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...my-love-bug-bella-has-cancer.html#post6233594
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes to you and Sunny. I wil check back to hear what the doctors have to say. Remember to take care of yourself, too!




I have been following Bella's story, and her swimming [emoji3]. I'm glad she is in remission. We're still waiting for results. It's been easier on us since we found a great vet to help Sunny. But it's a nail-biter waiting to find out the exact diagnosis!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny and Bella*



abbysunnymom said:


> I have been following Bella's story, and her swimming [emoji3]. I'm glad she is in remission. We're still waiting for results. It's been easier on us since we found a great vet to help Sunny. But it's a nail-biter waiting to find out the exact diagnosis!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





OutWest said:


> I'm sorry your Sunny is going through this. My Bella is also. She has B-cell lymphoma. I am in Northern California and I've been taking her to UC Davis. She recently finished chemo and radiation. She is in remission and we are trying to enjoy every day. You can read her thread here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...my-love-bug-bella-has-cancer.html#post6233594
> 
> Best wishes to you and Sunny. I wil check back to hear what the doctors have to say. Remember to take care of yourself, too!


Praying for Sunny (abbysunnymom) and Bella (Outwest)! Please keep us all posted!!


----------



## abbysunnymom

Sunny, enjoying the morning today, the cooler weather, and the wet grass.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Have no idea why some of my pics are rotated! Any ideas?


----------



## OutWest

abbysunnymom said:


> Have no idea why some of my pics are rotated! Any ideas?


I don't know why that happens but I figured out that is only pics that have not been edited. So I edit each photo in a small way and save it, and then it posts properly. Dunno why but it works.


----------



## abbysunnymom

OutWest said:


> I don't know why that happens but I figured out that is only pics that have not been edited. So I edit each photo in a small way and save it, and then it posts properly. Dunno why but it works.




Thanks, I'll try that!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abbysunnymom

Dr. Turner called and we have our test results. Sunny has low grade, indolent T cell lymphoma. She explained that it is often monitored rather than treated, but sometimes treated because low grade lymphoma often doesn't feel good. So they can treat symptoms with one mild cancer drug and a steroid. She isn't recommending treatment or monitoring until she does an aspirate of his spleen, which had some lumps and bumps that were not what she typically sees. She wonders if he has more than one thing going on. His blood work (we did that because of his bruising/bleeding episode) showed his WBC was slightly up and his platelets were slightly down, which could mean some mild infection, or be from cancer. She would like to know what is going on with his spleen before she recommends what we do about his lymphoma.

I am not sure what I think about this yet... But I think I am relieved that it's low grade, indolent.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne

Hi and thank you for your post...I've been thinking about you all day. I guess his spleen needs to be checked out, and off you go fro there. I hope you can relax a little and enjoy this long weekend with your pups. I think I'm relieved it's low grade too.
Give Sunny some big hugs from the forum people


----------



## abbysunnymom

sophieanne said:


> Hi and thank you for your post...I've been thinking about you all day. I guess his spleen needs to be checked out, and off you go fro there. I hope you can relax a little and enjoy this long weekend with your pups. I think I'm relieved it's low grade too.
> Give Sunny some big hugs from the forum people




After our relief (sort of relief) We realized that Sunny's shoulder was swollen again. That's how this whole thing started off in the first place. He was limping, his shoulder seemed a little swollen and a couple days later he had extensive bruising and under skin bleeding under his front shoulder and across his chest. Our vet could not find a cause and that's when they found the swollen nodes. Carprofen reduced the swelling and the bruising resolved. 

Now that his shoulder is swollen again he was limping tonight and he's slept all day I'm worried that he has bleeding again that will show up now. Do we ever stop worrying about these babies? He was acting his old self again until today. [emoji53]

The spleen test isn't until next Friday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne

Is he still taking the Carprofen? Hopefully that helps again. And the answer is no, we never stop worrying  Just give him lots of love and make him rest that shoulder.


----------



## abbysunnymom

sophieanne said:


> Is he still taking the Carprofen? Hopefully that helps again. And the answer is no, we never stop worrying  Just give him lots of love and make him rest that shoulder.




No, he's not still taking it, we only gave him some for a few days last time, not continuously. But last night he seemed to be in pain so we gave him one. We are very nervous about using carprofen because of what we have read about it, but have to treat pain! I wish there were a safer pain choice.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kansas gold

abbysunnymom said:


> No, he's not still taking it, we only gave him some for a few days last time, not continuously. But last night he seemed to be in pain so we gave him one. We are very nervous about using carprofen because of what we have read about it, but have to treat pain! I wish there were a safer pain choice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am in the same boat. With Takodas spleen being full of cancer don't want to give him anything to cause problems with that. I thought I might ask my vet about tramadol. If you find something you are more comfortable with let me know.


----------



## abbysunnymom

kansas gold said:


> I am in the same boat. With Takodas spleen being full of cancer don't want to give him anything to cause problems with that. I thought I might ask my vet about tramadol. If you find something you are more comfortable with let me know.




If the spleen is filled with cancer, they don't take it out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kansas gold

abbysunnymom said:


> If the spleen is filled with cancer, they don't take it out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We decided it was too big a surgery for a 10 year old golden with cancer everywhere. The vet at kstate indicated she would not recommend it for him- not sure it would benefit him.


----------



## abbysunnymom

kansas gold said:


> We decided it was too big a surgery for a 10 year old golden with cancer everywhere. The vet at kstate indicated she would not recommend it for him- not sure it would benefit him.




Thank you. I want to be informed when she checks his spleen Friday. She said it looks odd and not typical.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OutWest

Glad it's low-grade. Sending best wishes as you tease out the rest of it. Sorry he's not feeling great...and hope they can put him at ease soon.


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*

I am so very sorry about Sunny. If it were my dog, I would take him to the emergency vet. Perhaps they can give him another pain med, or an injection to help the pain.


----------



## OutWest

Just checking in on Sunny. Was the doctor able to give you info about his spleen on Friday?


----------



## abbysunnymom

OutWest said:


> Just checking in on Sunny. Was the doctor able to give you info about his spleen on Friday?




The spleen aspiration is this next Friday. He's pretty tired this week. And he has, I guess, a swollen node in his armpit. [emoji45]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OutWest

Sending Sunny good thoughts. To you, too.


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*



abbysunnymom said:


> The spleen aspiration is this next Friday. He's pretty tired this week. And he has, I guess, a swollen node in his armpit. [emoji45]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm praying for Sunny!


----------



## sam and coopers mom

My heart is breaking a little more as I read about your Sunny. I lost my Sam to lymphoma and we'll remember the pain of the diagnosis and the confusion over treatment options. In the end we opted for the full prednisone and chemo treatment plan. Sam went into remission very quickly, and except for one of the agents tolerated it well. We got an extra 10 months of time with him. One more christmas and a little more time to love him as hard as we could. He was my heart, my best friend and companion and not a day goes by that I don't miss his presence in our lives. 
I pray for you for strength to live life to the fullest with your Sunny for as long as you have him. And For your oncologist and those that care for you and Sunny to do so with compassion. 
Sam and cooper's mom


----------



## sophieanne

Good luck with Sunny's apt tomorrow. I'm praying you get some good news or good plans for dealing with the situation.


----------



## abbysunnymom

This is going to be quick because I'm very tired from being in Los Angeles all day with Sunny and I am not going to be able to discuss or read at all tonight. Sunny's terrible armpit bruising episode happened again over the weekend, bruising and lameness, weakness. It was horrible. We took him back to the oncologist to look at him. I was worried he wasn't in any condition to have the spleen aspirate. 

The bottom line is he has a tumor in his shoulder muscle. We biopsied today for intramuscular hemangiosarcoma or mast cell. We took the spleen aspirate, and we checked his platelets and platelet fitness. He is in the hospital overnight because the tumor is bleeding ( not from the biopsy, it was bleeding all along.) they are going to watch him overnight. They are trying to get the tumor to calm down while they wait for the spleen results. This was the most wrenching experience. They only kept him there tonight because I was unable to handle the process of bleeding off the fluid that would fill up in a tube they have in for suction. I have a serious medical phobia. 

We have cried on and off all day. We have struggled with wanting a firm diagnosis but not wanting him to be put through too much procedure, he was to have only a CT scan today but that had a snowball effect and we had to decide on the fly to stop and give up or finish the diagnosis. He was already under general anesthesia so we let them do the other tests. 

Tomorrow we go to pick him up and then we wait, again, for results. This has been weeks now trying to determine exactly what is wrong and what to do about it. With finding the tumor, we are facing a boy who has two different cancers at the same time. Unbelievable. 

As I said, I won't be able to discuss or read about it tonight, or read responses, because I'm on overload. But I didn't want it to be a shock later that all this transpired. Also, I think it's important to have accurate, detailed stories in this forum for those looking for information. My first instinct was to not come back to the forum. In many ways, this feels so sad I don't wish to share it. I'm fighting that and hoping that staying out front, when I can, will help me deal with this. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyK

Hope you get some clear answers and know how to help your boy through this. Thoughts and prayers are with you and Sunny.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Thank you for letting us know. I am sorry for the rotten complications. I hope he and you both feel better tomorrow.


----------



## OutWest

Please do come back. None of this fair--fairness doesn't even enter into it, sadly. 

This is all so wrenching and difficult to cope with. But I do hope you'll come back and let us know both how Sunny and you are doing. 

Sending hugs from Northern California.


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*



abbysunnymom said:


> This is going to be quick because I'm very tired from being in Los Angeles all day with Sunny and I am not going to be able to discuss or read at all tonight. Sunny's terrible armpit bruising episode happened again over the weekend, bruising and lameness, weakness. It was horrible. We took him back to the oncologist to look at him. I was worried he wasn't in any condition to have the spleen aspirate.
> 
> The bottom line is he has a tumor in his shoulder muscle. We biopsied today for intramuscular hemangiosarcoma or mast cell. We took the spleen aspirate, and we checked his platelets and platelet fitness. He is in the hospital overnight because the tumor is bleeding ( not from the biopsy, it was bleeding all along.) they are going to watch him overnight. They are trying to get the tumor to calm down while they wait for the spleen results. This was the most wrenching experience. They only kept him there tonight because I was unable to handle the process of bleeding off the fluid that would fill up in a tube they have in for suction. I have a serious medical phobia.
> 
> We have cried on and off all day. We have struggled with wanting a firm diagnosis but not wanting him to be put through too much procedure, he was to have only a CT scan today but that had a snowball effect and we had to decide on the fly to stop and give up or finish the diagnosis. He was already under general anesthesia so we let them do the other tests.
> 
> Tomorrow we go to pick him up and then we wait, again, for results. This has been weeks now trying to determine exactly what is wrong and what to do about it. With finding the tumor, we are facing a boy who has two different cancers at the same time. Unbelievable.
> 
> As I said, I won't be able to discuss or read about it tonight, or read responses, because I'm on overload. But I didn't want it to be a shock later that all this transpired. Also, I think it's important to have accurate, detailed stories in this forum for those looking for information. My first instinct was to not come back to the forum. In many ways, this feels so sad I don't wish to share it. I'm fighting that and hoping that staying out front, when I can, will help me deal with this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for updating us. My heart is breaking for Sunny and you. We lost our Golden Retriever, Smooch to hemangiosarcoma. and also lost our Samoyed, Snobear, to hemangiosarcoma. 

Please do come back to the forum. We all try to support one another here. Praying for all of you.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Thanks, I am waiting for new info today about when we can come get him. We're waiting for all these test results. From the beginning, we were hoping that we would be able to decide treatment or no treatment based on his diagnosis. His diagnosis has grown and is complicated. Once we know what we're dealing with exactly, I still hope we can decide what to do more easily. The addition of a bleeding muscular tumor is a nasty complication. Our oncologist has not given up on Sunny yet. I am sorry for him for the delay in our decision making.

One thing I know to be true at this point. You don't know what you will or will not do until you are in the situation. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne

I'm sending positive thoughts your way. I understand how confusing and hard it all is. Hopefully you'll get all the answers you need. Give Sunny a big puppy hug from all his forum friends as soon as you can. And a big cyber hug of support to you.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Sunny is staying overnight again just because of post surgery drain and traffic to go get him would be horrid and loooong [emoji853] 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne

Hi there...at least he's getting good care. I hope you are doing ok. I hope he can come home tomorrow.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Picking him up at noon tomorrow. But hoping I can deal with emptying the drain until Tuesday (We're not medical types). I have to empty it several times a day. Also, I can't imagine keeping my giant boy here at home as a patient, lol. 

We are so tired! And all we did today was wait to hear from them to see if we were picking up. They were busy and didn't realize we lived far away ( this is not our oncologist, this is an animal hospital next to them) and I had to keep calling to get some info. It was nothing like the cancer group, who walk you through every moment. So we were worried about how he was doing there without us ( he's never been apart from us). They said he's fine. If he misses us as much as we miss him, he's not fine, lol. But seriously, he needs rest and they are handling the drain and said it will drain less by tomorrow, less work for us.

I don't know how people manage the grueling aspect of diagnosis. The waiting and the surprises. Now we wait for test results, again.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne

When Sunny knocks you over when you pick him up at noon...you'll know how much he missed you  He gets the easy part, rest and heal. You get to do all the worrying. A pet owner's job Is never easy. Seriously hopefully the draining won't be so difficult and worst case (you need help) is there a weekend vet in your hometown or an emergency clinic (at least to help you through Monday)?? Good luck, thinking of you both.


----------



## Karen519

abbysunnymom said:


> Picking him up at noon tomorrow. But hoping I can deal with emptying the drain until Tuesday (We're not medical types). I have to empty it several times a day. Also, I can't imagine keeping my giant boy here at home as a patient, lol.
> 
> We are so tired! And all we did today was wait to hear from them to see if we were picking up. They were busy and didn't realize we lived far away ( this is not our oncologist, this is an animal hospital next to them) and I had to keep calling to get some info. It was nothing like the cancer group, who walk you through every moment. So we were worried about how he was doing there without us ( he's never been apart from us). They said he's fine. If he misses us as much as we miss him, he's not fine, lol. But seriously, he needs rest and they are handling the drain and said it will drain less by tomorrow, less work for us.
> 
> I don't know how people manage the grueling aspect of diagnosis. The waiting and the surprises. Now we wait for test results, again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sunny will be so happy to see you and you will manage together.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Just got back with Sunny this afternoon and they had taken the drain out. They said it was more bother than it was worth. So he has two weeks of recovery from this ordeal and then his sutures out. In the meantime we will be waiting for results of 2nd biopsy (the first was a lymph gland in his back leg that came back as lymphoma) and the aspirate of his spleen.

He is happy he's home, as are we! [emoji1]❤ he is tired and on tramadol and carprofen and yunnan baiyao, a Chinese herb that activates platelets. We hope that the tumor they found in his shoulder doesn't do a big bleed again while we wait to see what it is. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abbysunnymom

sophieanne said:


> When Sunny knocks you over when you pick him up at noon...you'll know how much he missed you  He gets the easy part, rest and heal. You get to do all the worrying. A pet owner's job Is never easy. Seriously hopefully the draining won't be so difficult and worst case (you need help) is there a weekend vet in your hometown or an emergency clinic (at least to help you through Monday)?? Good luck, thinking of you both.




No drain! Yay!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne

I'm glad Sunny is back with you. He will heal much better in his own space with those he loves. I hope you get some rest over the rest of the weekend. Sorry to hear about the lymphoma in the leg lymph node. I hope the medications keep him calm and relaxed.


----------



## abbysunnymom

sophieanne said:


> I'm glad Sunny is back with you. He will heal much better in his own space with those he loves. I hope you get some rest over the rest of the weekend. Sorry to hear about the lymphoma in the leg lymph node. I hope the medications keep him calm and relaxed.




The tumor is in the muscle, not a lymph node [emoji53] did a biopsy to find out if HSA or mast cell or what?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kansas gold

I am sure it feels great to be reunited. Hang in there.


----------



## abbysunnymom

kansas gold said:


> I am sure it feels great to be reunited. Hang in there.




It does feel good, thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyK

Glad Sunny is home with you. Enjoy the rest of the weekend together. Hope you get the rest of the results soon so treatment can get started.


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*

Glad Sunny is home with you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear Sunny is home, sending healing thoughts his way and prayers the results will bring good news.


----------



## sophieanne

Hi abbysunnymom! I hope sunny and you are enjoying a relaxing Sunday!!!!! How is the patient today?


----------



## abbysunnymom

sophieanne said:


> Hi abbysunnymom! I hope sunny and you are enjoying a relaxing Sunday!!!!! How is the patient today?




Sunny has been his usual hungry self today. The only time he's not asking for food is when he's asleep. That's my boy. The meds make him really comfortable. His sutures look really good, not a bother at all. Good surgeon did the biopsy. He's making do with his soft ecollar. Not to much trouble and makes me worry less about his stitches. Thanks for asking [emoji4]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abbysunnymom

Resting comfortably...


----------



## sophieanne

He is such a handsome fellow!!!! I'm glad he's having a wonderful day!!!!!!!!


----------



## OutWest

I'm glad he's home, he's comfortable, and he's hungry.  Give that boy some treats!


----------



## Karen519

*Awww!*

Awww!! Sunny is just beautiful!
So glad he's home!
Kisses and hugs to him.00


----------



## abbysunnymom

OutWest said:


> I'm glad he's home, he's comfortable, and he's hungry.  Give that boy some treats!



Yeah, but looking for other nonfattening treats! Carrots are his favorite.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz

So glad he's home. That picture of him is just sweet, adorable and a little sad all at once...


----------



## abbysunnymom

Cone alternative on, lol. Easier to sleep. Plus he was trying to scratch with his hind leg! May have to use a sock on his back foot. &#55357;&#56853; Otherwise he's doing good. He wanted to go outside in the yard and stretch out. Not yet.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

He's beautiful, good to hear he's doing well, he seems to be resting comfortably.


----------



## abbysunnymom

CAROLINA MOM said:


> He's beautiful, good to hear he's doing well, he seems to be resting comfortably.


Yes, he's having his morning nap. Acting normal otherwise.


----------



## OutWest

He's such a beautiful boy. Glad he's resting well. The tee shirt look is good on him, LOL.


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*



abbysunnymom said:


> Cone alternative on, lol. Easier to sleep. Plus he was trying to scratch with his hind leg! May have to use a sock on his back foot. �� Otherwise he's doing good. He wanted to go outside in the yard and stretch out. Not yet.


For me you have to be really careful at night when you are sleeping, so Sunny isn't scratching or chewing on his stitches. I took off Tucker's cone at night, and he almost got an infection. The vet was mad at me and I was mad at myself!!


----------



## abbysunnymom

Karen519 said:


> For me you have to be really careful at night when you are sleeping, so Sunny isn't scratching or chewing on his stitches. I took off Tucker's cone at night, and he almost got an infection. The vet was mad at me and I was mad at myself!!




I put the cone back on because the shirt prevented me from seeing the would and checking it. Because he has a bleeding tumor, I need to monitor the swelling. So far it's minimal. We did have a few tiny drops of blood when he got up when my husband got home. Scared us! But stopped with tiny amount of pressure. Now keeping him quiet til he gets his meds in a few minutes. 

I'm hoping that he doesn't get any significant swelling from the tumor before the stitches hold fast. [emoji853] and of course, we are waiting to hear what kind of tumor it is. It's still hard to believe he could have two different cancers at the same time. Just taking it hour by hour right now til we know what we are dealing with.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*



abbysunnymom said:


> I put the cone back on because the shirt prevented me from seeing the would and checking it. Because he has a bleeding tumor, I need to monitor the swelling. So far it's minimal. We did have a few tiny drops of blood when he got up when my husband got home. Scared us! But stopped with tiny amount of pressure. Now keeping him quiet til he gets his meds in a few minutes.
> 
> I'm hoping that he doesn't get any significant swelling from the tumor before the stitches hold fast. [emoji853] and of course, we are waiting to hear what kind of tumor it is. It's still hard to believe he could have two different cancers at the same time. Just taking it hour by hour right now til we know what we are dealing with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It is SO HARD when our fur babies are ill. Taking it one hour at a time, is all we can do. Know that my thoughts and prayers are with you and Sunny! I love the tee shirt, too! I babysit for my next door neighbor's Golden Retrievers, Wrigley and Olivia quite often and when Wrigley had surgery, he wore a Cubs tee shirt! My Dad was a White Sox fan.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Ok, crazy night last night. Sutures started dripping blood and had a lump of hematoma under it. Called the surgeons assistant and asked questions, how big of drops, continuous or not, etc. and felt better (it was evening and they are 1 1/2 hours away over a small mountain pass so it's not like we could run over there.) waited a little while and realized that every time he got up or even sat up, it bled again. So.... Called our local ER and took him in. Liked the vet there. He said stitches are holding but the fluid buildup in the lump needed to come out anyway. Sealing it off may not be a better idea because it can get infected. So let it come out, he even squeezed a lot of it out. Sunny didn't seem to have any discomfort about that. His gums are pretty pink. So we came home and followed his instructions to ice, ice ice, every 2-4 hours. He said ice and pressure to let it come out was best treatment and it will stop by today sometime, when it's emptied.

So that's what we're doing, getting comfortable with seeing blood and not panicking. Changing towels and shirts as they get stained. Not tons of blood mind you, it's just that I'm not used to it at all. [emoji53] 

I asked him if the blood wasn't from the bleeding tumor, he said no, I can feel the hematoma, the whole thing was egg sized and had a specific shape. So, for now, we will believe him and do as he asked and see if it does stop. So hard to keep a big boy resting when he wants up! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne

I'm sorry for the night you had but am so happy you found a good vet to help you. It's interesting how we learn to work with those horrible things that would normally have caused us distress before. I hope things calm down for him and he can relax and not try to move so much. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Sunny.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Follow up from surgeon today as second opinion on the bleeding. 

I don't know how much information is TMI on this board but when I look, I look for specific info sometimes, details. So here is more detail today...

Surgeon says the bleeding tumor has found a new path of least resistance, the sutures. It will not stop as long as the tumor bleeds. I told her what the other vet said and she said, well maybe it was a seroma-like blood pool and it will stop. But she didn't seem like she thought so. She said what the tumor was doing, finding a way for blood to get out of the capsule, it is now doing through the stitches. All we can do is wait for biopsy and spleen aspirate and get diagnosis and ability to treat. 

I'm not sure what we would have done if sunny had presented with HSA and lymphoma at first. We were kind of relieved (!) that a low grade, iNdolent lymphoma might be enough for him to have a little more life. Now we have no idea what to think. It's not the idea of chemo. It's this tumor bleeding into the leg, it can't stop unless chemo shrinks it. We will absolutely not remove his leg, and it is an intramuscular tumor so there's no removing it. Plus his spleen looked funny, so it's not like any one treatment would help everything.

I am still surprised at the thought that a dog could have more than one fatal cancer at the same time. Thanks for letting me vent. It helps to get it down in writing.


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*



abbysunnymom said:


> Follow up from surgeon today as second opinion on the bleeding.
> 
> I don't know how much information is TMI on this board but when I look, I look for specific info sometimes, details. So here is more detail today...
> 
> Surgeon says the bleeding tumor has found a new path of least resistance, the sutures. It will not stop as long as the tumor bleeds. I told her what the other vet said and she said, well maybe it was a seroma-like blood pool and it will stop. But she didn't seem like she thought so. She said what the tumor was doing, finding a way for blood to get out of the capsule, it is now doing through the stitches. All we can do is wait for biopsy and spleen aspirate and get diagnosis and ability to treat.
> 
> I'm not sure what we would have done if sunny had presented with HSA and lymphoma at first. We were kind of relieved (!) that a low grade, iNdolent lymphoma might be enough for him to have a little more life. Now we have no idea what to think. It's not the idea of chemo. It's this tumor bleeding into the leg, it can't stop unless chemo shrinks it. We will absolutely not remove his leg, and it is an intramuscular tumor so there's no removing it. Plus his spleen looked funny, so it's not like any one treatment would help everything.
> 
> I am still surprised at the thought that a dog could have more than one fatal cancer at the same time. Thanks for letting me vent. It helps to get it down in writing.


I feel so badly that you are all going through this. Hopefully, you will find support from all of us. I will continue keeping you and Sunny in my prayers. Kisses to him!!


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*

Checking in on Sunny and you.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Ok, well the biopsy of the tumor is in and it is hemangiosarcoma like we thought. He also has lymphoma, can you believe!? We are waiting for the spleen aspirate but that's just to confirm the oncologists suspicion that it is hermang too. We have two choices: palliative care or try chemo and see if he responds. He is feeling very tired still since this new bleed, which has slowed to almost nothing. His gums are a little pale and I'm thinking of a blood check this afternoon to make sure it's not below last week. They were a little pale when he left the hospital.

The chemo is quite expensive, and for those who search these boards looking for that information, our quote is a little over $1200 per treatment (they add $200 as a margin only if something else is needed at the visit). Chemo would be IV every 2-3 weeks and there would be an ultrasound and Heart tests involved as well. The initial ECG is in that estimate. First treatment would be ASAP because the tumor is not operable. Intramuscular and between two large muscle bellies.

Without treatment she said 1-2 months, and he has already had 2 heavy bleeds from the tumor besides this post surgery bleeding so it's been a month already since the first dramatic event. She said 1 in 3 dogs with hermangiosarcoma benefit from the chemo. She said she can't assure us it will help. She said two sites with hermangiosarcoma has the worst prognosis. She said chemo is confirmed helpful after 2 months without a bad event. 

So..........

You can see that we spent the entire evening crying and trying to decide what to do. We have looked at euthanasia options to get a feel for how that feels right now. My husband is having a terrible time with it all. I seem to have the ability to step out and look objectively and try to untangle my feelings from facts, but then I am heartbroken too.

I lost my mom to metastatic cancer (Hodgkin's lymphoma) when I was only 20, so I know the ravages of metastatic cancer and don't want that for Mr. Sun, as we often call him. Mr. Sun, the Sun dog, Sunny Bunny.

In the interim, we need to decide today to get an appt for chemo. And we need to get his blood count to see if it's lower than when he left the hospital because he could need a transfusion. Has anyone had experience with transfusion? Does it mean hospitalization or can we wait with him? Part of me thinks he's on his last legs because he sleeps so much right now, but part of me wonders if he's sleeping because he has lost blood and could be revived by a transfusion. It doesn't help that his new vets are a couple hours away. Makes it hard for my husband and his work schedule.

Our oncologist said it's premature to think a bout euthanasia if he's up and eating and happy etc. What I'm worried about is his spleen rupturing at some point. So I'm wondering, all these questions in my head, is there any warning ( there often isn't?).

I can't believe it but I'm even worried about what our local vet will think if we bring him back for a blood check and he sees we've put the poor boy through these tests etc. will he think we've gone too far... That's how my mind works though, I have a lot of social anxiety, anxiety in general actually.

If anyone has been through these last decisions, I could use some support with whether to put him through transfusion if though we may not decide to do chemo. It would be very helpful to know if it's a big deal or not. It's all a blur sometimes. Sorry for the long rambling post. I don't have the mental energy to reread or edit. Thanks


----------



## abbysunnymom

Also, I have been reading about euthanasia at your vet vs at home. We need to be ready with one option whether we try chemo or not.There is a home vet that could come to us. She's very kind and handles everything. There are pros and cons to each. I dislike a cold vet office and I can't imagine going there where I take my dogs to be well. I can't imagine arriving there in tears and leaving in tears. I will be coming back with my girl golden each time and wonder how that would feel? As for a serene, home passing, I have read that some people thought it was much better and some dont want to be reminded every day of the spot their beloved pet passed. Any experience anyone has would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## kansas gold

Just got home and wanted to see what you found out. I can believe two diagnosis of cancer. So sorry you have to be making theses extremely difficult decisions.
. Did you find out what his count was today?


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*

I am so sorry for Sunny's diagnosis. Ken and I have lost 2, or 3 dogs to hemangiosarcoma and lymphoma.
I sent you a private message.
If you need to talk, I'm here.


----------



## abbysunnymom

kansas gold said:


> Just got home and wanted to see what you found out. I can believe two diagnosis of cancer. So sorry you have to be making theses extremely difficult decisions.
> 
> . Did you find out what his count was today?




We decided not to go to our local vet. Taking him in to his doc in L.A. Tomorrow to check on his status and possibly start treatment. We know his prognosis is not good. The worst she said. But we can see if chemo has any effect. Hard decision. The boy is acting his normal self today after being so incredibly tired yesterday.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abbysunnymom

Karen519 said:


> I am so sorry for Sunny's diagnosis. Ken and I have lost 2, or 3 dogs to hemangiosarcoma and lymphoma.
> 
> I sent you a private message.
> 
> If you need to talk, I'm here.




Thank you I will in a little while. Wait, I think I already pms you this morning. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim123

I am so very sorry to hear of Sunny's diagnosis. I have no doubt that you have the strength and love to do what is best for him.


----------



## sophieanne

I'm so sorry for Sunny's diagnosis..1 form of cancer is bad enough. I lost one of my dogs to the hemab..... and one of them to lymphoma so I am in tears knowing what you are going through. You talk to your vet and do thinking about what is best for you and Sunny..it's very hard but in the end you will do what's best for all of you. My thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## abbysunnymom

I've been doing more reading about the proposed treatment. Late this evening we are thinking the best thing is to keep our oncologist appointment but discuss palliative care instead of treatment. We just can't make this work in our minds. His case is advanced. Definitely do not want him to suffer any more than he has so will ask her what we can do to make his remaining days happy and as active as possible. I'm not sure if an oncologist will discuss end of life or if that's not their specialty since they need all the optimism they can get to do what they do, but we will ask. It sure does take a lot of time to process what's happening. He is on yunnan baiyao, tramadol, and carprofen. They seem to have made him more comfortable. He eats like a horse but since we had the biopsy done, we've had to restrain his mobility because of the sutures. That's been unfortunate. I'd rather see him able to roll around in the grass. I didn't realize how serious the biopsy of a shoulder muscle would be. Now I know. But that's how we got the diagnosis of HSA, so...
This has been a lot for him. Hoping to get some palliative measures that would restore the fun for him before we have to let him go. His mood is great around us but he has no interest in my daughters cockapoo right now. I have them separated in the house. 

Hoping to have a clear idea of how we want to do things by tomorrow evening. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*



abbysunnymom said:


> I've been doing more reading about the proposed treatment. Late this evening we are thinking the best thing is to keep our oncologist appointment but discuss palliative care instead of treatment. We just can't make this work in our minds. His case is advanced. Definitely do not want him to suffer any more than he has so will ask her what we can do to make his remaining days happy and as active as possible. I'm not sure if an oncologist will discuss end of life or if that's not their specialty since they need all the optimism they can get to do what they do, but we will ask. It sure does take a lot of time to process what's happening. He is on yunnan baiyao, tramadol, and carprofen. They seem to have made him more comfortable. He eats like a horse but since we had the biopsy done, we've had to restrain his mobility because of the sutures. That's been unfortunate. I'd rather see him able to roll around in the grass. I didn't realize how serious the biopsy of a shoulder muscle would be. Now I know. But that's how we got the diagnosis of HSA, so...
> This has been a lot for him. Hoping to get some palliative measures that would restore the fun for him before we have to let him go. His mood is great around us but he has no interest in my daughters cockapoo right now. I have them separated in the house.
> 
> Hoping to have a clear idea of how we want to do things by tomorrow evening.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Praying for you and Sunny. Glad that he still loves to eat and is comfortable.


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*

Saying big prayers for sweet Sunny. Give him lots of hugs and kisses for me!


----------



## sophieanne

Good luck with your appointment. I know our dog's oncologist helped us at the end so hopefully yours can help you too. Keeping Sunny comfortable and happy is the most important thing. Taking care of you and your family through this is equally important. My prayers and good thoughts are with you, Sunny and your family.


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*

Praying for sweet Sunny!


----------



## mattg1

jennretz said:


> He's very handsome. I'm so sorry he's ill. Positive thoughts coming your way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Tell your vet to read about acp 196. this is a new drug for leukemia in humans that works about half the time for dogs. Vets do not know about this and you must tell them


----------



## OutWest

Hi, I've just been reading all your posts. I've been having connectivity issues at home and am woefully behind. 

Re: chemo for dogs, I consider it palliative care since they are not treating for a cure but for a remission. I completely understand the challenges of deciding what is best for a beloved dog in these complicated circumstances. I think if it were me, and I realize that this my viewpoint, I'd opt for one round of chemo and see how Sunny responded. It might give him pep and more pleasure in life. Obviously it won't take care of everything, but it might buy you some time to have a bit of fun and say goodbye. 

Re: home euthanasia, my sister's family opted for that with their dog. They were very happy they did. Charlie put his head in their daughter's lap and they all loved on him and watched him slip away. I think when the time comes for Bella, and I hope that won't be for a long time, I will do that. It will be important for Tucker to know she's gone, and important for Bella to be among loved ones and not in a scary place.

I am so sorry that so much bad news is being thrown at you all at once. Keep loving on your Sunny boy.


----------



## abbysunnymom

mattg1 said:


> Tell your vet to read about acp 196. this is a new drug for leukemia in humans that works about half the time for dogs. Vets do not know about this and you must tell them




Sunny has been diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma, intramuscular, as well as lymphoma. He has multiple sites. I'm not sure acp 196 would apply here.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abbysunnymom

We are home from the oncologist this evening. 

Thanks to Sophieanne who suggested we get help with end of life care from Sunny's oncologist. 

The doctor was very helpful with all our questions and it gives me a lot of comfort that she will be seeing Sunny and helping us with palliative measures since we have decided no chemo or more surgeries. It was a hard decision to come to but my husband and I had to consider every aspect of this, including his current status. He got a full checkup today and is doing well for having two, count them, two cancers. Crazy, crazy stuff.

We have Sunny on Yunnan Baiyao, carprofen, tramadol, and have added CBD, the active medicinal part of hemp, a form of medical marijuana. I looked at I'm Unity, but at his size, 114 lbs, I don't think I can afford it! 13 pills a day. About $150 a week. [emoji853]

I'm also going to try the CBD on my 13 yr old girl golden, who has arthritis from an injury that couldn't be repaired because a heart problem stops her from having anesthesia. I hear senior dogs are getting results with CBD for arthritis.

We got some info on euthanasia also we understand things better now, more detail and she will help us any way she can to let him be happy as long as he can. I feel a deep sense of relief to have this help.






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne

You just love Sunny, keep him comfortable and enjoy the time you have together.


----------



## abbysunnymom

OutWest said:


> Hi, I've just been reading all your posts. I've been having connectivity issues at home and am woefully behind.
> 
> 
> 
> Re: chemo for dogs, I consider it palliative care since they are not treating for a cure but for a remission. I completely understand the challenges of deciding what is best for a beloved dog in these complicated circumstances. I think if it were me, and I realize that this my viewpoint, I'd opt for one round of chemo and see how Sunny responded. It might give him pep and more pleasure in life. Obviously it won't take care of everything, but it might buy you some time to have a bit of fun and say goodbye.
> 
> 
> 
> Re: home euthanasia, my sister's family opted for that with their dog. They were very happy they did. Charlie put his head in their daughter's lap and they all loved on him and watched him slip away. I think when the time comes for Bella, and I hope that won't be for a long time, I will do that. It will be important for Tucker to know she's gone, and important for Bella to be among loved ones and not in a scary place.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry that so much bad news is being thrown at you all at once. Keep loving on your Sunny boy.




Thank you for telling me about your sister. That's a comfort. The doc said to be prepared though, for situations where you can't control when or where Sunny will pass. It was really helpful to talk about specifics with her.

And I do understand your view on chemo.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dborgers

I just read through your thread, and well understand what you're going through from having walked in your shoes with lymphoma as so many others here have. 

Our motto was 'Carpe Diem' - (seize the day). Dogs live in 'the now' - this moment. He isn't thinking about the future, only what's happening right this minute. You've given him a great life so far. Whatever treatment decisions you make, you've given him every good day of his life. 

Frozen yogurt was a favorite of our late boy, Andy. And it's good for the digestive system too. Most importantly, it's fun and tasty and cool and a real treat. A great way to spoil a great boy  

We'll be thinking of you. Hang in there. Carpe Diem


----------



## abbysunnymom

dborgers said:


> I just read through your thread, and well understand what you're going through from having walked in your shoes with lymphoma as so many others here have.
> 
> Our motto was 'Carpe Diem' - (seize the day). Dogs live in 'the now' - this moment. He isn't thinking about the future, only what's happening right this minute. You've given him a great life so far. Whatever treatment decisions you make, you've given him every good day of his life.
> 
> Frozen yogurt was a favorite of our late boy, Andy. And it's good for the digestive system too. Most importantly, it's fun and tasty and cool and a real treat. A great way to spoil a great boy
> 
> We'll be thinking of you. Hang in there. Carpe Diem




I would love to give him an ice cream cone or frozen yogurt. It doesn't give them diarrhea?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abbysunnymom

By the way, the bleeding from his sutures a has stopped, or almost stopped, just like the ER doc said it would. When he rolled in the grass tonight they leaked a little. I feel like I am much more comfortable with blood now. Can't believe it. Maybe it's just because it has slowed!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyK

Just catching up on Sunny's results. OMG what a lot you have gone through in a few days. I am glad the oncologist helped answer your questions and made you feel a little more at ease. My thoughts and prayers are with you as you go through this journey. Love, love and spoil him!! Yogurt does not cause diarrhea, it helps the digestive system. I hope the CBD helps your girl also. So happy to read Sunny got to roll in the grass!!:smile2:


----------



## Pilgrim123

Sometimes, the best thing you can do for your dog is to give them the best life possible with what time they have left. When our Girly was diagnosed with cancer in her liver, we decided not to pursue any heroic treatments. For one thing, she had had an operation a year for the last four years to treat mammary lumps. Each year, recovery was more difficult and obviously painful. Putting her through yet another operation for a possible six months of life, three of which she would be struggling to cope with more anesthetic, didn't make sense when she was nearly 13. As for ice cream and frozen yoghurt, they didn't upset Girly's stomach. It wouldn't hurt to let Sunny try some and then see if it caused any upset.
Give her an ear rub from me.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Pilgrim123 said:


> Sometimes, the best thing you can do for your dog is to give them the best life possible with what time they have left. When our Girly was diagnosed with cancer in her liver, we decided not to pursue any heroic treatments. For one thing, she had had an operation a year for the last four years to treat mammary lumps. Each year, recovery was more difficult and obviously painful. Putting her through yet another operation for a possible six months of life, three of which she would be struggling to cope with more anesthetic, didn't make sense when she was nearly 13. As for ice cream and frozen yoghurt, they didn't upset Girly's stomach. It wouldn't hurt to let Sunny try some and then see if it caused any upset.
> Give her an ear rub from me.




Thanks, Sunny is a boy though, a very BIG boy, lol. I can't wait to let him lick my ice cream spoon. He loves to lick the spoon. I can't believe your girl went through so much. [emoji853] just what Sunny has gone through in the past month has him reeling. I was so glad today he only had to have a belly rub (ultrasound) and hematocrit! And he was so happy to hurry to the car to go home. I watched the drivers of other cars all the way home.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim123

Oops!! Apologies for calling Sunny a she. It must have been talking about Girly that got me confused. To make up for it, make sure HE gets an extra lick of ice cream from me!


----------



## Karen519

*Abbysunnymom*



abbysunnymom said:


> We are home from the oncologist this evening.
> 
> Thanks to Sophieanne who suggested we get help with end of life care from Sunny's oncologist.
> 
> The doctor was very helpful with all our questions and it gives me a lot of comfort that she will be seeing Sunny and helping us with palliative measures since we have decided no chemo or more surgeries. It was a hard decision to come to but my husband and I had to consider every aspect of this, including his current status. He got a full checkup today and is doing well for having two, count them, two cancers. Crazy, crazy stuff.
> 
> We have Sunny on Yunnan Baiyao, carprofen, tramadol, and have added CBD, the active medicinal part of hemp, a form of medical marijuana. I looked at I'm Unity, but at his size, 114 lbs, I don't think I can afford it! 13 pills a day. About $150 a week. [emoji853]
> 
> I'm also going to try the CBD on my 13 yr old girl golden, who has arthritis from an injury that couldn't be repaired because a heart problem stops her from having anesthesia. I hear senior dogs are getting results with CBD for arthritis.
> 
> We got some info on euthanasia also we understand things better now, more detail and she will help us any way she can to let him be happy as long as he can. I feel a deep sense of relief to have this help.
> 
> 
> I am so happy that you have a sense of serenity and peace now, and the oncologist was able to help you. I have digestive problems and eat yogurt and it helps me. Agree with Danny that dogs live in today, in the now, and that is a blessing. When I knew my Smooch was gravely ill, I spent more time with her and told her how much I loved her. Smooch loved to be brushed.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am so happy that you have a sense of serenity and peace now, and the oncologist was able to help you. I have digestive problems and eat yogurt and it helps me. Agree with Danny that dogs live in today, in the now, and that is a blessing. When I knew my Smooch was gravely ill, I spent more time with her and told her how much I loved her. Smooch loved to be brushed.


----------



## OutWest

Here is a great recipe for a treat:
Equal parts ripe banana, peanut butter and plain yogurt (I use goats milk yogurt, supposedly easier on the digestive system for pooches). 

I blend it all well and freeze in ice cube trays. Once frozen you can pop out and put them into a plastic bag. I reach into the freezer and dole them out on a regular basis. My dogs gets so excited when I start making them. They love all three ingredients. 

The other treats I look for are "puppy patties" and "puppucinos". First one I get at In N Out--ask for a plain patty with no salt. The latter I get at most any coffee house. I just ask if they can give me a small cup of whipped cream for my dog. 

I don't do all these on a regular basis obviously  but I think circumstances such as a cancer diagnosis change the rules. 

I love that you are able to get medical marijuana for Sunny. I think your palliative care plan makes a lot of sense and is very loving. I hope you'll post some pictures of Sunny having treats or going on walks or whatever. Sending good thoughts for Sunny and all who love him.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Karen519 said:


> I am so happy that you have a sense of serenity and peace now, and the oncologist was able to help you. I have digestive problems and eat yogurt and it helps me. Agree with Danny that dogs live in today, in the now, and that is a blessing. When I knew my Smooch was gravely ill, I spent more time with her and told her how much I loved her. Smooch loved to be brushed.




Sunny loves to be brushed too. And since the hospital he was in for two days took him out to potty on leash, when he came home he wanted me to get the leash to potty, lol. He loves it when his collar goes back on after brushing. It's too bad he can't roll around yet since his stitches will ooze a little when he does. Waiting, waiting, to treat him like normal! He needs a bath and brush out!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abbysunnymom

OutWest said:


> Here is a great recipe for a treat:
> Equal parts ripe banana, peanut butter and plain yogurt (I use goats milk yogurt, supposedly easier on the digestive system for pooches).
> 
> I blend it all well and freeze in ice cube trays. Once frozen you can pop out and put them into a plastic bag. I reach into the freezer and dole them out on a regular basis. My dogs gets so excited when I start making them. They love all three ingredients.
> 
> The other treats I look for are "puppy patties" and "puppucinos". First one I get at In N Out--ask for a plain patty with no salt. The latter I get at most any coffee house. I just ask if they can give me a small cup of whipped cream for my dog.
> 
> I don't do all these on a regular basis obviously  but I think circumstances such as a cancer diagnosis change the rules.
> 
> I love that you are able to get medical marijuana for Sunny. I think your palliative care plan makes a lot of sense and is very loving. I hope you'll post some pictures of Sunny having treats or going on walks or whatever. Sending good thoughts for Sunny and all who love him.




He loves ice, so I bet he would love that treat. My older girl might like it too. I'll try it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*



abbysunnymom said:


> Sunny loves to be brushed too. And since the hospital he was in for two days took him out to potty on leash, when he came home he wanted me to get the leash to potty, lol. He loves it when his collar goes back on after brushing. It's too bad he can't roll around yet since his stitches will ooze a little when he does. Waiting, waiting, to treat him like normal! He needs a bath and brush out!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Maybe you can brush here far away from his stitches. I am sure if you ask the vet when he could be bathed it will be AWHILE to wait until he is healed.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Karen519 said:


> Maybe you can brush here far away from his stitches. I am sure if you ask the vet when he could be bathed it will be AWHILE to wait until he is healed.




I'm sure you're right. [emoji846]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dborgers

Our dogs have never gotten diarrhea from frozen yogurt. Nothing but tail wags. It's good for their digestive systems too.

I'd let him have frozen yogurt if he was my boy


----------



## abbysunnymom

dborgers said:


> Our dogs have never gotten diarrhea from frozen yogurt. Nothing but tail wags. It's good for their digestive systems too.
> 
> I'd let him have frozen yogurt if he was my boy




Will do. What flavor, lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*

*As far as flavor, as far as I know, only plain yogurt, ABSOLUTELY NO ARTIFICIAL SWEETENERS of any kind!!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Shower Sunny with all his favorite things, when my girl was being treated for Lymphoma, my Vet said to give her whatever food she wanted or would eat and not to worry about what it was. 

She had a lot of ice cream, she LOVED oatmeal, no idea why but she ate a lot of it. I couldn't tell you how many containers of it I went through.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Karen519 said:


> *As far as flavor, as far as I know, only plain yogurt, ABSOLUTELY NO ARTIFICIAL SWEETENERS of any kind!!*




Oh, good point! They are often hidden.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abbysunnymom

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Shower Sunny with all his favorite things, when my girl was being treated for Lymphoma, my Vet said to give her whatever food she wanted or would eat and not to worry about what it was.
> 
> She had a lot of ice cream, she LOVED oatmeal, no idea why but she ate a lot of it. I couldn't tell you how many containers of it I went through.




Thanks, I will try oatmeal, never thought of that. He has always needed a tummy filler when his meal didn't feel like enough. We've been using veggies like carrots and green beans. Oatmeal would be a good filler.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*

Ice cream sounds yummy. Smooch likes chicken strips, the kind you put in salads, or ham, or pieces of cheese.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Sunny's checkup revealed mild white blood cells are up and so she's giving him an antibiotic for mild infection. I suspect it's his sutures, they look so awkward because of the periodic oozing. I can't wait for them to close all the way so he can get out of his Tshirt and sometimes cone. Sutures come out on Thursday this next week. He also was a little anemic so she added iron yesterday. He has been tired. I hope these two additions get him back to playing soon.

Oh... He doesn't want to take Yunnan Baiyao at all. We have hidden it in lots of things and he can hide it in his teeth and spit it out later still. Last night we finally got it down in bread soaked in little peanut butter but then his mouth was too sticky for other pills. This whole pill thing is an experiment. He has a lot of them to take now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I've used PB for years to give meds. 

Braunschweiger is good to hide pills in, the smell of it usually masks the smell of the pill.
It's made from liver which would be good for him since his anemic. Depending on where you live, it can be hard to find. I use to buy it at the groceries all the time when I lived in the MW, when I moved to the NC Coast, it was really hard to find.

If you can't find it at the grocery or in the Deli section of a grocery, you may be able to get it a butcher shop.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Thanks. My husband said it was hard to get any pills down him this morning. The Cephalexin is making him feel bad I think. He didn't even want his yummy Dasuquin afterwards. We haven't tried the CBD yet because we didn't want to try it and the cephalexin at the same time in case there were side effects of Cephalexin. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy1

That antibiotic is very tough on the stomach. Try to give is after any type of food. So sorry you're going thru this with your boy.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Sunny has another bleed today. We didn't expect it this soon. Its the shoulder tumor again. We had to give him the Yunnan Baiyao emergency pill like the oncologist told us to if he started bleeding and bruising into his chest. It was sudden and more than the mere suture bleed. We are getting him quiet now and I have researched all the phone numbers I need for home or clinic euthanasia. It took about 20 minutes after giving the pill for him to look like he's resting comfortably. Before, he looked almost asleep. It was hard getting him to want to eat a piece of chicken with that tiny red pill in it. He wasn't too weak, he was distressed. He had his tummy untrasound just Thursday. No swelling or indication of bleeding anywhere but his shoulder. 

Darn, we were hoping he'd have a little time after the sutures healed, to have a week or two of normalcy before we had to let him go. When this happened today, I made sure I'm ready to get and at home vet here, especially if we can't carry a 114 lb dog to the car to go to our vet. Plus our vet isn't open until Monday now.

I was thinking we may be able to stretcher him to the car but I don't know, I'm not very strong. My husband is. I hope I'm not offending anyone with all these details. It helps to tell someone.


----------



## Karen519

Is there a neighbor nearby that could help you carry him if need be? Don't be ashamed of anything you say here. We understand. Praying for you.


----------



## Karen519

Is there an emergency Vet near you
They are open 24 Hrs.


----------



## abbysunnymom

During the day today we have someone we could call. The middle of the night, no. This whole thing really sucks. Tragic.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Yes, we have an emergency vet. Problem is getting him into the car bleeding like this. We have to wit til bleeding subsides. Plus there's nothing they can do except euthanize him. We took him there once before.

We're ok. Just putting pressure on the stitches like last time. Vet told us what to do. Said if he doesn't stop bleeding and rebound quickly then it's probably best to let him go. She says he's ok internally except for this bum leg.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry to hear this, I know how hard it is. 

When it was my girl's time to be set free, my Vet came to the house, she went very peacefully and it was much easier for her and us.


----------



## abbysunnymom

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this, I know how hard it is.
> 
> 
> 
> When it was my girl's time to be set free, my Vet came to the house, she went very peacefully and it was much easier for her and us.




Thanks, yes, I have two options for that if there's time. I'm seriously thinking about it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm really sorry you're facing this, I've lost 6 dogs over the last 20 years. It never gets any easier and I've also found you're not as prepared as you think you are. It's heartbreaking each time, each dog is so very special, you love them in a special way, and they bring something very special to your life. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*



abbysunnymom said:


> Yes, we have an emergency vet. Problem is getting him into the car bleeding like this. We have to wit til bleeding subsides. Plus there's nothing they can do except euthanize him. We took him there once before.
> 
> We're ok. Just putting pressure on the stitches like last time. Vet told us what to do. Said if he doesn't stop bleeding and rebound quickly then it's probably best to let him go. She says he's ok internally except for this bum leg.


I am SO SORRY you are all going through this. I was so afraid this would happen to our Snobear and Smooch.


----------



## kansas gold

One way to move a big dog is a very large towel ( like a beach towel) or a small sturdy blanket. Carefully roll him on it and have one on each side and either carefully lift or pull him.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Karen519 said:


> I am SO SORRY you are all going through this. I was so afraid this would happen to our Snobear and Smooch.




The bleeding has slowed, he's been sleeping all day. We knew there would be another bleed we just didn't think this soon. And of course, there's the unhealed sutures. Healed partway. That lets the otherwise internal bleed create a trickle when he moves. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abbysunnymom

kansas gold said:


> One way to move a big dog is a very large towel ( like a beach towel) or a small sturdy blanket. Carefully roll him on it and have one on each side and either carefully lift or pull him.




Thanks, I was also thinking about our ramp. Can it be used as a stretcher. But he would have to be completely still to do that. Actually he'd probably have to be unconscious.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*

Glad the bleeding has slowed. Does your hubby think the ramp could be used?


----------



## abbysunnymom

Karen519 said:


> Glad the bleeding has slowed. Does your hubby think the ramp could be used?




My husband is not really talking about those details. I am gently trying to go over details. I have to gently ask what he's thinking etc. and by the way, why is it always on the weekend when things happen. Because that makes you inclined to wait for your own vet rather than taking him to an ER, knowing he will stress. My husband did mention we could take him to the ER he was in last week, they are over an hour away but it's a great place. On the other hand, the ER here in town would be just fine if we needed a quick resolution, euthanasia, and they are a couple miles away. 

The oncologist made a good analogy for me the other day. I said that I was looking for the right at home euthanasia but didn't know when to contact them, which one to choose, etc (by the way, my husband is the one making this decision, this being his best friend) and she said that it sounds like a mother to be who is trying to plan the perfect, serene birth with classical music playing and the right people there, who ends up with an emergency C-section. I said good point. She said it often turns out very different than you thought, even with her own dog and she is a doctor.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*



abbysunnymom said:


> My husband is not really talking about those details. I am gently trying to go over details. I have to gently ask what he's thinking etc. and by the way, why is it always on the weekend when things happen. Because that makes you inclined to wait for your own vet rather than taking him to an ER, knowing he will stress. My husband did mention we could take him to the ER he was in last week, they are over an hour away but it's a great place. On the other hand, the ER here in town would be just fine if we needed a quick resolution, euthanasia, and they are a couple miles away.
> 
> The oncologist made a good analogy for me the other day. I said that I was looking for the right at home euthanasia but didn't know when to contact them, which one to choose, etc (by the way, my husband is the one making this decision, this being his best friend) and she said that it sounds like a mother to be who is trying to plan the perfect, serene birth with classical music playing and the right people there, who ends up with an emergency C-section. I said good point. She said it often turns out very different than you thought, even with her own dog and she is a doctor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


For Ken and I we were always afraid that they would suffer, so when we thought they were bad, we took them to the vet and stayed with them as they crossed over to the Bridge. I was too worried and so was Ken, for anything happening where it would take awhile to get them to the emergency hospital, which is about 20 or 30 mins. from us.
For us, this was what we felt was best. I am praying for you, your hubby and Sunny. These things always seem to happen on the weekends or after hours.


----------



## sophieanne

Hi..my heart is aching for you. I wanted you to have some peace and quiet time for a couple weeks. Unfortunately the two things going on have no sense of doing the right thing by anyone. My thoughts and prayers continue to be with you. Please give both of your dogs a big puppy love hug from me.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Karen519 said:


> For Ken and I we were always afraid that they would suffer, so when we thought they were bad, we took them to the vet and stayed with them as they crossed over to the Bridge. I was too worried and so was Ken, for anything happening where it would take awhile to get them to the emergency hospital, which is about 20 or 30 mins. from us.
> 
> For us, this was what we felt was best. I am praying for you, your hubby and Sunny. These things always seem to happen on the weekends or after hours.




Yeah I feel the same way. I don't want to wait to much longer. We have end of life care here about 5 min. drive from our house after hours, all night and weekend. Our vet is ten minutes away during office hours. I am letting my husband make his decision because the last dog he lost, was when he was out of town, before I knew him, and someone else made decisions. My husband is a very kind man. We discussed what to do when it bleeds again and the oncologist was very helpful.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

My thoughts and prayers are with you. Hugs and kisses to Sunny. Has he had any ice cream.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy

My thoughts and prayers are with Sunny and your family. Its an impossible time to have to go through, there really are no words to describe it. Sending lots of love to Sunny.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Karen519 said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with you. Hugs and kisses to Sunny. Has he had any ice cream.




I found peanut butter frozen yogurt! He only ate a bit, liked the hot dogs we used to get his pills down this afternoon better. Hot dogs [emoji106]
They Work.
He also ate his dog food too, but the canned one, and two chicken and rice sticks. This boy has an appetite. 

My girl golden ate that yogurt like she was in heaven.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

So happy he liked the peanut butter frozen yogurt and the hot dogs.


----------



## Amystelter

Thoughts and prayers to your sunny today


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy1

A prayer said for Sunny and his family.


----------



## Karen519

Praying you all have a peaceful night.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Very peaceful night he didn't wake until six a.m. My husband slept with him. He had breakfast early so had to have another one later. Sprang up and went outside to pee this morning. Suture leaking slowed last night. Trying to heal up. Giving him less tramadol today (one instead of 3) so we can try the CBD today and see if there's an effect. He's been comfortable. In fact, without three tramadol, it's hard to keep him quiet for those sutures. Stitches in a shoulder muscle are in an awkward place! Good boy today. Just lying down with us. Gums are nice and pink. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne

Thanks for report!!!! Sounds like a wonderful, wonderful day


----------



## abbysunnymom

*Trying the CBD today ?*

Sunny is much more animated on a lower dose of tramadol... eating like crazy. Just got his first dose of vet grade CBD (medical marijuana...no THC). We didn't give it earlier in case he had reaction to Cephalexin. I've learned not to try 2 new things at once if possible.


----------



## jennretz

He looks happy in that picture; living in the moment.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy

So glad to hear that Sunny is having a good day. He looks so happy and contented in that picture


----------



## sophieanne

Sunny looks very happy beside his dad(???). Thanks for the info on the vet grade CBD. I need to try it on my older fellow who has bad arthritis. I need to post a pic..he reminds me of Sunny


----------



## sophieanne

I hope you don't mind...here is a photo of my rescue dog Comet....Sunny and Comet remind me of each other...totally gorgeous


----------



## abbysunnymom

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abbysunnymom

sophieanne said:


> Sunny looks very happy beside his dad(???). Thanks for the info on the vet grade CBD. I need to try it on my older fellow who has bad arthritis. I need to post a pic..he reminds me of Sunny




Yes, that's my husband Stewart, Sunny's dad. Sunny was excited when family came over while ago. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abbysunnymom

sophieanne said:


> I hope you don't mind...here is a photo of my rescue dog Comet....Sunny and Comet remind me of each other...totally gorgeous
> View attachment 679138




Who would ever mind seeing each other's babies? Thanks. Yes, he does remind me of Sunny in his expression. Comet is the color of our girl.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyK

Glad Sunny enjoyed his day!!:smile2:


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*

Loved the picture of Sunny and Comet does look like Sunny.
That is amazing that dogs can have CBD, medical grade marijuana.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Karen519 said:


> Loved the picture of Sunny and Comet does look like Sunny.
> 
> That is amazing that dogs can have CBD, medical grade marijuana.




Ive been reading about the CBD. This one is made from Hemp, not marijuana that gets you high. So officially it's hemp oil. 

So... it could be because we lowered his tramadol yesterday but he is a happy camper now. 

Up at 5:30 a.m., our alarm clock just like always. And pee, starving of course, got all his pills down him despite his HATING anything in a capsule. He can spit it out even if we put it way back on his tongue.
But he was so active this morning we were worried he'd wreck his stitches again jumping around. He has one little place on his stitches that is swollen and not completely closed yet. I think it was a little infected. The Cephalexin, I hope, will fix that so it can finish healing.

The CBD seemed to make him relaxed. It has no THC, no intoxication, it says. Just the medicinal part. I don't know why people get so freaked out about a plant as medicine. [emoji846]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne

Sounds like Sunny is in a positive mode right now. That makes me smile.
People will always find something to complain about whether it's logical or not.
I hope you all have a wonderful day


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

> Sunny is much more animated on a lower dose of tramadol... eating like crazy. Just got his first dose of vet grade CBD (medical marijuana...no THC)


He looks great, I'm laughing, nothing like having a case of the munchies.........


----------



## abbysunnymom

CAROLINA MOM said:


> He looks great, I'm laughing, nothing like having a case of the munchies.........




Haha. He was pretty relaxed yesterday. We gave it to him in early afternoon. This dog will eat night and day if I let him. And I have to sneak food for me in the kitchen or he jumps up, saying what have you got? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

abbysunnymom said:


> Haha. He was pretty relaxed yesterday. We gave it to him in early afternoon. This dog will eat night and day if I let him. And I have to sneak food for me in the kitchen or he jumps up, saying what have you got?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's funny, I was in college back in the late 70's, guess what I was doing........

I think the US should go ahead and legalize recreational use in all States and medicinal as well. The benefits far outweigh it IMO. It would be a huge boost to the Economy, look at what it's doing for Colorado.......and the medical benefits are unlimited.


----------



## abbysunnymom

CAROLINA MOM said:


> That's funny, I was in college back in the late 70's, guess what I was doing........
> 
> I think the US should go ahead and legalize recreational use in all States and medicinal as well. The benefits far outweigh it IMO. It would be a huge boost to the Economy, look at what it's doing for Colorado.......and the medical benefits are unlimited.




I agree. Ridiculous that we have a prohibition against it. Yeah, I'm a flower child from the late 60s early 70s. Can't wait until this prohibition is history. I'm in California so it's very close to being legal now. After November probably. Already have medical M.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I live in the SE, it's going to be a very long time before it is here......


----------



## abbysunnymom

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I live in the SE, it's going to be a very long time before it is here......




That's too bad [emoji53]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

A lot of very religious conservatives throughout the South....... effects a lot of laws in these States. 

I'm not Southern born, Southern at heart, like the slower laid back lifestyle. I live in a Tourist area, we have some gorgeous beaches here.


----------



## abbysunnymom

CAROLINA MOM said:


> A lot of very religious conservatives throughout the South....... effects a lot of laws in these States.
> 
> I'm not Southern born, Southern at heart, like the slower laid back lifestyle. I live in a Tourist area, we have some gorgeous beaches here.




My family was from Oklahoma and Kansas so I have southern roots but am a Southern California girl all the way. I can slip into an Oklahoma drawl when around family even tho I've never lived in the south. 

I live in the Mojave desert because my husband works on military jets. No gorgeous beaches here. We actually had to cancel our weeks vacation in San Diego this week. We were supposed to leave yesterday. Poor sun dog. He loves camping at the beach. Doc said can't go that far away right now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

AF? We have several MC Bases in my area, the Main gate of the largest MC on the E Coast is about 20 minutes from my house. 

Sorry you weren't able to take your camping trip. I grew up in the MW, moved around a lot between dad's job and my husband's. I've lived in more Southern states than anywhere else.


----------



## abbysunnymom

CAROLINA MOM said:


> AF? We have several MC Bases in my area, the Main gate of the largest MC on the E Coast is about 20 minutes from my house.
> 
> Sorry you weren't able to take your camping trip. I grew up in the MW, moved around a lot between dad's job and my husband's. I've lived in more Southern states than anywhere else.




Edwards AFB. F-16 mechanic. We should probably move to private message with personal stuff? I don't know how this forum is about that?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*

Kisses to Sunny. So glad he was spunky this morning. Thanks for correcting me, I will try to remember hemp.
I am soon going to be a Southern girl, as we are moving to a suburb of Knoxville, TN, the beginning of October!


----------



## abbysunnymom

Karen519 said:


> Kisses to Sunny. So glad he was spunky this morning. Thanks for correcting me, I will try to remember hemp.
> 
> I am soon going to be a Southern girl, as we are moving to a suburb of Knoxville, TN, the beginning of October!




Wow, exciting to move I bet...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*

It is exciting. We will still have four seasons, just warmer! Most importantly the cost of living is about 21% less than where we are living in Illinois. It is absolutely BEAUTIFUL there. We are moving to a 55 and older community. There are about 1000 families there that are not 55 and older. The amenities are UNBELIEVABLE and it is very affordable.
Here is the link:

An Active Senior Living Retirement Community | Tellico Village

There are three golf courses, 3 swimming pools, etc., etc.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Karen519 said:


> It is exciting. We will still have four seasons, just warmer! Most importantly the cost of living is about 21% less than where we are living in Illinois. It is absolutely BEAUTIFUL there. We are moving to a 55 and older community. There are about 1000 families there that are not 55 and older. The amenities are UNBELIEVABLE and it is very affordable.
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> 
> 
> An Active Senior Living Retirement Community | Tellico Village
> 
> 
> 
> There are three golf courses, 3 swimming pools, etc., etc.




Sounds great. It is so green back there. How's the humidity. I live in the Mojave desert. Haha


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter

Glad to hear Sunny is doing well on his meds and laughing with you all about the munchies. I was an 80's child and won't deny occasional indulgence. Not sure about the legalization yet. With all the challenges our youth face, I'm not sure I'd want to give permissions. I do however feel it should be used medically with no questions. I guess I'm still on the fence -

A lot of people look to Tennessee for retirement. Mild weather and no income tax. I hear nothing but good things about senior living as well. Best of luck settling in.

I personally like a bit of 'off topic' certainly not to take away from Sunny boy but it is nice to get to know everyone a little better as this forum has such a nice blend of caring people

Thoughts and prayers Sunny returns to camping on the beach soon!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kansas gold

Karen519 said:


> It is exciting. We will still have four seasons, just warmer! Most importantly the cost of living is about 21% less than where we are living in Illinois. It is absolutely BEAUTIFUL there. We are moving to a 55 and older community. There are about 1000 families there that are not 55 and older. The amenities are UNBELIEVABLE and it is very affordable.
> Here is the link:
> 
> An Active Senior Living Retirement Community | Tellico Village
> 
> There are three golf courses, 3 swimming pools, etc., etc.


Wow that looks really nice. I might have to investigate that further as we are getting close to retirement. :smile2: thanks for that link.


----------



## kansas gold

So glad sunny is doing better!


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*

When we were there in August, there were a few really humid days. We have humidity in the Chicago suburbs, too!
I don't believe there are many places you can escape it!

They say that San Diego, California, has the most wonderful weather, but nobody can afford to live there.


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*

Wishing you and Sunny a great day.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Karen519 said:


> When we were there in August, there were a few really humid days. We have humidity in the Chicago suburbs, too!
> 
> I don't believe there are many places you can escape it!
> 
> 
> 
> They say that San Diego, California, has the most wonderful weather, but nobody can afford to live there.




I was born in San Diego. That's where we vacation all these years. We are three hours away. And yes, that's where we would live if we could afford it. Rentals are sky high again after the recession healed and buying a home there is out of the question. Great place to have nearby to visit though.

There's no humidity where I live, in the Antelope Valley. It's 45 minutes above Los Angeles, in the high desert. We traveled back east a few years ago in the summer. That kind of humidity would be hard for me to get used to! I guess I'm stuck on the west coast for retirement.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abbysunnymom

Karen519 said:


> Wishing you and Sunny a great day.




Stewart went back to work today. I have the boy by myself today. At least he gave him half the pills already. I can do the other half. I can't wait to see the surgeon about the sutures on Thursday. There is the tiniest part of them at the top that has not finished healing, so it leaks when he moves. Don't know if it will finish by Thursday but if not, at least she can see what is going on. She saw them last Thursday too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*



abbysunnymom said:


> Stewart went back to work today. I have the boy by myself today. At least he gave him half the pills already. I can do the other half. I can't wait to see the surgeon about the sutures on Thursday. There is the tiniest part of them at the top that has not finished healing, so it leaks when he moves. Don't know if it will finish by Thursday but if not, at least she can see what is going on. She saw them last Thursday too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So sorry it is leaking. I know how hard it is to wait until Thursday.


----------



## OutWest

abbysunnymom said:


> I was born in San Diego. That's where we vacation all these years. We are three hours away. And yes, that's where we would live if we could afford it. Rentals are sky high again after the recession healed and buying a home there is out of the question. Great place to have nearby to visit though.
> 
> There's no humidity where I live, in the Antelope Valley. It's 45 minutes above Los Angeles, in the high desert. We traveled back east a few years ago in the summer. That kind of humidity would be hard for me to get used to! I guess I'm stuck on the west coast for retirement.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I would gladly have gotten used to the humidity for the chance to live near an ocean. Not feasible in California anymore but still possible along the Gulf coast and Eastern seaboard. However, for family reasons I stayed in California. I bought a home I could afford and put in a pool. Not an ocean or a lake but it's wet and I and the family can swim.


----------



## abbysunnymom

OutWest said:


> I would gladly have gotten used to the humidity for the chance to live near an ocean. Not feasible in California anymore but still possible along the Gulf coast and Eastern seaboard. However, for family reasons I stayed in California. I bought a home I could afford and put in a pool. Not an ocean or a lake but it's wet and I and the family can swim.




Yes, that's what lots of people do here in the desert... pools. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OutWest

abbysunnymom said:


> Yes, that's what lots of people do here in the desert... pools.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The compromise I made with myself was that I would vacation at a shore, beach, whatever at least twice a year. I went to Cozumel in March so I'm due for another trip.


----------



## abbysunnymom

OutWest said:


> The compromise I made with myself was that I would vacation at a shore, beach, whatever at least twice a year. I went to Cozumel in March so I'm due for another trip.




That was my consolation too. Take the motor home and the dogs to the beach regularly. Missing that right now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Pools*

We will have three pools where we are moving in TN, but Tonka and Tucker won't be able to use them.
I understand the Tennessee River is very clean, so the dogs will have to try that out.


----------



## Amystelter

Darn the leakage. Lucy's sutures broke open after she was spayed, they ended up gluing the and it worked well.b good luck.

All you guys have it good with the warmer weather and water. I have snow and a man made pond and a baby pool. Just saying...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

Amy; where do you live??we have snow here in Woodridge, Il, too. We are moving to get to a warmer climate and also cause cost of living is alot less.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Amystelter said:


> Darn the leakage. Lucy's sutures broke open after she was spayed, they ended up gluing the and it worked well.b good luck.
> 
> All you guys have it good with the warmer weather and water. I have snow and a man made pond and a baby pool. Just saying...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Haha Amy. Thanks for the comment about stitches. I need to ask the surgeon if she could glue it if nothing else. 2 weeks ago she said, let it drain. Groan. Now I have to change the (old) carpet in the den where we have been living because of his drainage. I have a tarp down and towels on that but accidents happen  Oh well. It needed changing. But this is no life for him having to be confined and settled down. And this is his second biopsy, that was another week to heal. He's been recuperating for a month. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*



abbysunnymom said:


> Haha Amy. Thanks for the comment about stitches. I need to ask the surgeon if she could glue it if nothing else. 2 weeks ago she said, let it drain. Groan. Now I have to change the (old) carpet in the den where we have been living because of his drainage. I have a tarp down and towels on that but accidents happen  Oh well. It needed changing. But this is no life for him having to be confined and settled down. And this is his second biopsy, that was another week to heal. He's been recuperating for a month.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So sorry that the stitches are still leaking. Do you see the Doctor on Thursday? 
I used to put a shower curtain down on the rug. We had a female Samoyed, Munchkin, who sometimes would go in the corner of the dining room. When I came home, I could pick it up and take it outside to clean it. Hugs and kisses to Sunny!


----------



## abbysunnymom

Karen519 said:


> So sorry that the stitches are still leaking. Do you see the Doctor on Thursday?
> I used to put a shower curtain down on the rug. We had a female Samoyed, Munchkin, who sometimes would go in the corner of the dining room. When I came home, I could pick it up and take it outside to clean it. Hugs and kisses to Sunny!




What a great idea! We are using a tarp. Thank you! Easy to have one in the car too!

Dr. tomorrow. I'm afraid she's just going to say wait longer 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Shower Curtain*



abbysunnymom said:


> What a great idea! We are using a tarp. Thank you! Easy to have one in the car too!
> 
> Dr. tomorrow. I'm afraid she's just going to say wait longer
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The plastic shower curtain was a godsend. Let us know what the Doctor says.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Thanks, I will


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy

abbysunnymom said:


> Thanks, I will
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thinking of you guys today!


----------



## abbysunnymom

We're so bored being confined! We want to go outside and play. (Doc said keep stitches open to air, just a shirt, no bandage, so that's what we try to do. Looks worse than it is. The stains are from every time he got up and moved around today, making it leak.i also have tried to keep him from rubbing alongside the sofa, and flopping around like a giant seal, which he loves to do. So, yeah, he's bored.

Please excuse my choppy haircut and lack of general grooming right now.


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*

Sunny is just so adorable. I bet he is bored and bet you are, too.
Thanks for the pictures.
What time is your appointment tomorrow!!??


----------



## abbysunnymom

Karen519 said:


> Sunny is just so adorable. I bet he is bored and bet you are, too.
> 
> Thanks for the pictures.
> 
> What time is your appointment tomorrow!!??




10:30 a.m. But it's a couple hours away. Will be home afternoon. It's a stitches out appt. And my husband wants to take him even though they're not ready, to see what the heck!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abbysunnymom

Here's our girl, Abby Rose, so she doesn't feel left out.


----------



## sophieanne

Abby Rose is a beautiful girl and even with the stain on his shirt, Sunny is one heck of a handsome guy and actually llooks handsome in his shirt. The way they are tangled around each other is adorable. Good luck with the appt tomorrow, hopefully there will be a solution like the glue mentioned in an earlier post.


----------



## Karen519

So clear how much they love one another, they are both beautiful. Hoping they can glue or somehow keep it closed. Will be praying.


----------



## Amystelter

Awe such sweet pics. Luck to you and Sunny at the vet!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyK

Lovely pictures of Abby and Sunny together!! Hopefully they will come up with some suggestions on how to control the leaking.


----------



## Karen519

*Abby Rose*

Abby Rose is a beauty!

Let us know how appt. goes when you get home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Abby Rose and Sunny are beautiful, they look like they are very close. 
Hope his Vet appt. goes well. 

Here's my disclaimer, I am not a Vet, but saltwater works wonders for a multitude of things, so if Sunny happens to get into the Ocean while at the beach it might just help.


----------



## OutWest

Checking in to see how yesterday's vet visit went. Sending hugs, too!


----------



## swishywagga

I just wanted to add my positive thoughts and prayers, sending you and Sunny my very best wishes x


----------



## abbysunnymom

OutWest said:


> Checking in to see how yesterday's vet visit went. Sending hugs, too!




It's today not yesterday. We are at the clinic right now to deal with the stitches bleeding. The surgeon said she would try to fix the part that's still leaking. She reminded us that she already told us about path of least resistance for the bleeding tumor. 

She said she'd take a look and see if she can stitch it shut. We are waiting now. 

Both the surgeon and the doc said we might have to live with some oozing. Tumor is much bigger than before. 

Spleen aspirated came back indicating sarcoma. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim123

I'm so sorry the news is not better. Hugs and best wishes. And ear rubs for whoever needs them most.


----------



## sophieanne

I am so sorry about the news you received. I hope the doctor can get Sunny all stitched up and on some comforting medication. My thoughts are with you and your family. I'm sending a big
puppy hug to Sunny.


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*



sophieanne said:


> I am so sorry about the news you received. I hope the doctor can get Sunny all stitched up and on some comforting medication. My thoughts are with you and your family. I'm sending a big
> puppy hug to Sunny.


I wish the same as Sophieanne. Hugs to Sunny!
Hope he has enough pain medication.


----------



## jennretz

Hugs and well wishes for some more good days with your boy...


----------



## abbysunnymom

Just got home! What a long day. Sunny was a little loopy from sedation but fine otherwise. We gave him his CBD in the car before we left for home and he watched cars all the way home, rarely lying down, even when I asked him to. We took our girl golden with us too. It felt better to have everyone together. We got home, he went pee, drank a lot of water and passed out on the floor. He's out like a light. He hasn't been having pain this week, or today, because he's on tramadol and CBD and Carprofen. 

Since his surgeon is at an ER, we waited until she was free, at 3 pm, then got in that terrible traffic coming him through L.A. Well, the surgeon did what she could with to re-suture the area that wasn't closing. It looks better than before but she said there is no doubt it will leak again in time. The tumor is very large now and growing outward. It is inoperable and we will have to make final plans now. I guess I'll call and see how home services work and call our vet to see how they handle euthanasia. The only option is to end up like we did last Saturday with an emergency, but I'm torn as to the manner of his passing if we are given the choice. Tonight isn't a good time to think about it because we are beat. Thanks for your thoughts and wishes.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyK

Sorry for the news. These times are so hard. Extra hugs being sent to all of you!! Hope you have a good nights rest after a long day.


----------



## rooroch

So sorry to read your latest news. So much to take in and think about. I know that it is very very difficult for you all. I have always done home euthanazia and have found it helps a lot. We have a pet cemetery on the property with the oldest head stone 1932 a Pekinese.
I hope that the next few days will go well with lots of good times with your beautiful Sunny. Big hugs from France.


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*

So sorry to read about the tumor growing. Just enjoy every moment with Sunny and Abby Rose.
Thinking of all of you.


----------



## sophieanne

I had a horrible sleep thining about that handsome boy in the flue shirt having that tumor grow and thinking about what you are going threw. Caner does not play fairly. Just keep him comfortable and enjoy every minute you can loving and playing with Sunny and Abby Rose (as Karen wrote above).


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*

Hope you and Sunny and Abby are having a good day.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Karen519 said:


> Hope you and Sunny and Abby are having a good day.




He has slept all day. I gave him 2 tramadol today because I think the stitches yesterday were bothering him. Plus yesterday was exhausting. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter

So sorry for the news but glad he has no pain. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your Sunny Boy -


----------



## abbysunnymom

Treat today... peanut butter yogurt.


----------



## Karen519

So sweet. He looks so happy with his peanut butter yogurt!! Hugs and kisses to him.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Peanut butter yogurt, the perfect antidote to the anesthetic hangover! It's good to see him enjoying himself.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Pilgrim123 said:


> Peanut butter yogurt, the perfect antidote to the anesthetic hangover! It's good to see him enjoying himself.




Just a sedative not anesthesia thank goodness, but still works right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy1

Sorry to hear what your boy is going thru. A prayer has been said for you and him.


----------



## Karen519

*Good morning*

Just checking in on Sunny and the family!


----------



## abbysunnymom

Karen519 said:


> Just checking in on Sunny and the family!




Well, Sunnys energy level took a hit from having the stitches fixed. It was a very long day for him. He's still tired this morning. Eating and drinking and potty normally, just tired. He is anemic, but not as much as his lowest level before. I thought she would just put another stitch or two in the little area that wasn't closing. But she did more than that, reconstructing that area a little, about an inch long. We are having a little oozing occasionally, nothing like what we had before. Both docs said might not be able to get that to stop completely. 

We're going to call Lap of Love today for a consultation. And as soon as I wrote his energy is lower, he bounded out to the garage to finish off Abby's breakfast.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne

I'm happy Sunny is doing better than yesterday!!! Go Sunny - but look out Abby Rose...not food is safe from a hungry golden boy!!!!
I hope you have a quiet weekend!


----------



## OutWest

What a mixture of updates...tumor is growing, sutures are leaking, and then he is bounding to finish Abby's breakfast. You must feel like you are on an immense rollercoaster. 

I'm continuing to send hugs and good thoughts. Enjoy your time with sweet Sunny. More peanut butter yogurt, please! (Loved the pic.)


----------



## abbysunnymom

OutWest said:


> What a mixture of updates...tumor is growing, sutures are leaking, and then he is bounding to finish Abby's breakfast. You must feel like you are on an immense rollercoaster.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm continuing to send hugs and good thoughts. Enjoy your time with sweet Sunny. More peanut butter yogurt, please! (Loved the pic.)




The up and down of this whole thing is one of the hardest parts 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Ups and Downs*



abbysunnymom said:


> The up and down of this whole thing is one of the hardest parts
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I well remember, it is a rollercoaster of emotions. Maybe some more Peanut butter yogurt is on the menu!


----------



## abbysunnymom

Ok, we have chosen a wonderful Vet to work with us for at home euthanasia. Her name is Dr. Yamamoto. Her business is Peaceful Pets. She is closer to us than Lap of Love and thus more available. We will be talking to her on a day by day basis. She talked with us by phone and went over his condition. We hope to have a little time before we schedule. We also are, of course, hoping we don't have a sudden emergency but no one can foretell that. If that happens we have an emergency vet very close to us. He's really nice too.

Right now Sunny is up and eating, drinking and shows no agitation or pain. He just wants to hang out with us. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*



abbysunnymom said:


> Ok, we have chosen a wonderful Vet to work with us for at home euthanasia. Her name is Dr. Yamamoto. Her business is Peaceful Pets. She is closer to us than Lap of Love and thus more available. We will be talking to her on a day by day basis. She talked with us by phone and went over his condition. We hope to have a little time before we schedule. We also are, of course, hoping we don't have a sudden emergency but no one can foretell that. If that happens we have an emergency vet very close to us. He's really nice too.
> 
> Right now Sunny is up and eating, drinking and shows no agitation or pain. He just wants to hang out with us.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am sure it gives you peace of mind that you found a kind person to come and be with Sunny and you.
Kisses and hugs to Sunny. Is he still loving the yogurt!?


----------



## abbysunnymom

Karen519 said:


> I am sure it gives you peace of mind that you found a kind person to come and be with Sunny and you.
> 
> Kisses and hugs to Sunny. Is he still loving the yogurt!?




I ran out and had to give him an old soft serve vanilla I had in the freezer. He and the girl loved it. I have to go to target for the doggy yogurt.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*

Glad that Sunny and Abby Rose enjoyed the soft serve.
Kisses and hugs to both of them.


----------



## abbysunnymom

In the midst of everything, our 13 yr old girl, Abby Rose had an event that sent her to the ER last night. Doc there said couldn't find anything wrong except old age! But there are a couple of blood tests out of range and a fever. Taking her in this morning to her vet to decipher the ER visit and make sure she doesn't have a recurrence of her pneumonia.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne

Oh no..i'm so sorry. I hope it's nothing serious and just needs a little medicine. The times that are sent to test us. Sending positive thoughts your way for Abby Rose and Sunny so you can have some calmer days. Good luck at the vets.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sorry to hear Abby Rose isn't feeling well, hope she will be doing better soon. 

These Seniors are so special, they are a very special gift we've been given. 
Good to hear you've got all the arrangements lined up for Sunny when his time comes. I think it will be more peaceful for you since you have. It's never easy no matter when the time comes but being prepared gives you some solace at least I think.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Well, Abby Rose has nothing significant on bloodwork. Vet says lung X-ray looks odd enough to treat for mild pneumonia. So we are. She had two cases of it last winter. Cleared with antib's. So we're good with her. 

Sunny is up and alert today. And glad daddy stayed home for Abby's trip to the vet. So am I.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Abby Rose and Sunny*



abbysunnymom said:


> Well, Abby Rose has nothing significant on bloodwork. Vet says lung X-ray looks odd enough to treat for mild pneumonia. So we are. She had two cases of it last winter. Cleared with antib's. So we're good with her.
> 
> Sunny is up and alert today. And glad daddy stayed home for Abby's trip to the vet. So am I.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am so glad that Abby Rose is alright and Sunny is up and alert! Hugs and kisses to them both!


----------



## sophieanne

Yat for the good new!!!!! This calls for a celebration with yogurt and peanut butter


----------



## SandyK

Sorry you had to take Abby Rose to ER. Hope antibiotics clear her up so she will feel better. Glad Sunny is up and alert. Thoughts and prayers continue.


----------



## Karen519

*The kids*

Hoping that Abby Rose and Sunny are doing good today, and that you are, too!


----------



## abbysunnymom

A hard day. Abby's got pneumonia and is resting and coughing, mostly sleeping. Sunnys stitches are giving way again. The area is too inflamed. They aren't going to hold [emoji853] I'm here by myself today so just waiting for my husband to get home and see the new state of the stitches. Keeping both dogs calm all day. Not the best day overall.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne

I'm so sorry...praying that your husband will be home soon to help you.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I was going to press the "thanks" button, then thought it really isn't right to be thanking you for news that isn't good. I hope tomorrow is better for you and both dogs.


----------



## jennretz

I pressed the thank button, but more in solidarity versus "thanking"...sorry it was a rough day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

So sorry you are alone. Hope your hubby is home now. Praying for Sunny and Abby Rose.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Yes he's home. Makes the dogs happy too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sorry you and the pups have had a rough day. 
Good to hear your husband is home to help out. 
I hope Sunny and Abby Rose have a restful night as well as you both.


----------



## Karen519

Praying you all have a restful night.


----------



## abbysunnymom

*Bandage wrap?*

This is how we are trying to keep a bandage in place. Does anyone have a better method? At this point, the bandage has to stay very close up to the skin or it will drip out the bottom when he moves around. We got some wider stretch bandages this evening. 6" wide we will try next. It's a lousy photo I know. He wouldn't stay still. The shoulder is such an awkward place to bandage.


----------



## sophieanne

I have no suggestion but I was glad to hear both dogs are doing better now that the family is all together. I know that's how it is in our house, if one is missing the world doesn't spin properly. I hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## SandyK

Sorry it was a rough day. Hoping tomorrow is better. Wrap looks good.


----------



## Karen519

*Bandage*



abbysunnymom said:


> This is how we are trying to keep a bandage in place. Does anyone have a better method? At this point, the bandage has to stay very close up to the skin or it will drip out the bottom when he moves around. We got some wider stretch bandages this evening. 6" wide we will try next. It's a lousy photo I know. He wouldn't stay still. The shoulder is such an awkward place to bandage.


I'm sorry I have no experience with bandages. The bandage looks good to me. The wider ones might work well.
Praying for your sweet family. Kisses to Sunny and Abby Rose.


----------



## abbysunnymom

*Sunny is tired*

Sunny has turned a corner and is not rebounding. Too much bleeding last 24 hours from this dratted stitches! If we knew then what we know now, we would not have gotten a biopsy of an intramuscular tumor. No way can that heal. He has had to be confined and restrained during the last 3 weeks because of the stitches and bleeding. I wish we had had a couple more minutes to think it out before saying yes (he was under general anesthesia for a CT scan when we had to decide). 

And now, though this is the same conclusion as if he hadn't had the biopsy, he could have had more activity without it.

He is very tired, I can tell. He's lying in the wet grass in beautiful weather. It's been almost 6 weeks since the first bleed in his shoulder. We have arranged to have Dr. Yamamoto from Peaceful Pets come to our home tomorrow evening. My wish is to save him from the next stages of this aggressive, erosive cancer and let him Rest In Peace. He has been such a good boy. We are heartbroken. This part of life is so incredibly sad.

We are not religious so we have no belief in afterlife, but I don't disparage your thoughts and good wishes for his passing. It has been a help to have the group here during this time. I hope he is comfortable until she arrives. I will make sure of that. There's too much bleeding now to take him anywhere or really do anything but that's ok, he loves home best anyway. 

My girl, Abby Rose, seems to be recovering nicely from her mild pneumonia. She looks a lot better and is eating her raw foods I got her. She prefers the raw beef one. The fresh cooked chicken food I got her wasn't plain enough for her lol. She's picky. Just plain chicken, mom. Sunny loves her flavored chicken, so it's his now.

It's been 30 years since I lost a pet, three of them the same year. Mom, dad and daughter. A german shepherd dad, a white GS/coyote mix, and their daughter we named Cactus. I swore I would never get another dog, the pain was so great. But many years later when my daughter was getting married and moving away, I found my Abby Rose. Four years later I thought she needed a friend because I was so boring, and we found Sunny, Here Comes the Sun, from a litter all named for the sixties, peace and love. We got to name him of course. At first we chose the name Max for Maxwells Silver Hammer by the Beatles. But when we Saw him and he was so light and gold, I knew he was Sunny. His sister is Paisely, there's an Osley, and I'm blanking on the other names. It's been nine years.

Thanks for letting me ramble here. It's immensely helpful.


----------



## jennretz

I'm so sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sophieanne

I am so sorry for what's happening/happened to Sunny. It's hard to do but remember that you made the best decision you could make given the time, place and circumstance. I'm so happy Abby Rose is coming around. I'm crying for Sunny, that cancer took hold of him; But I know from all your notes that he has had a wonderful life with wonderful parents and a wonderful sister and that makes me smile. I've been in the same spot as you, losing my boy Simon to internal bleeding (cancer) and I know how horrible it can be and how fast it happens. Know that there are many of us here who are wishing comfort for you,, your husband and Abby Rose and wishing for peace for the very handsome Sunny who's brought the sun to us despite his illness.


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*



abbysunnymom said:


> Sunny has turned a corner and is not rebounding. Too much bleeding last 24 hours from this dratted stitches! If we knew then what we know now, we would not have gotten a biopsy of an intramuscular tumor. No way can that heal. He has had to be confined and restrained during the last 3 weeks because of the stitches and bleeding. I wish we had had a couple more minutes to think it out before saying yes (he was under general anesthesia for a CT scan when we had to decide).
> 
> And now, though this is the same conclusion as if he hadn't had the biopsy, he could have had more activity without it.
> 
> He is very tired, I can tell. He's lying in the wet grass in beautiful weather. It's been almost 6 weeks since the first bleed in his shoulder. We have arranged to have Dr. Yamamoto from Peaceful Pets come to our home tomorrow evening. My wish is to save him from the next stages of this aggressive, erosive cancer and let him Rest In Peace. He has been such a good boy. We are heartbroken. This part of life is so incredibly sad.
> 
> We are not religious so we have no belief in afterlife, but I don't disparage your thoughts and good wishes for his passing. It has been a help to have the group here during this time. I hope he is comfortable until she arrives. I will make sure of that. There's too much bleeding now to take him anywhere or really do anything but that's ok, he loves home best anyway.
> 
> My girl, Abby Rose, seems to be recovering nicely from her mild pneumonia. She looks a lot better and is eating her raw foods I got her. She prefers the raw beef one. The fresh cooked chicken food I got her wasn't plain enough for her lol. She's picky. Just plain chicken, mom. Sunny loves her flavored chicken, so it's his now.
> 
> It's been 30 years since I lost a pet, three of them the same year. Mom, dad and daughter. A german shepherd dad, a white GS/coyote mix, and their daughter we named Cactus. I swore I would never get another dog, the pain was so great. But many years later when my daughter was getting married and moving away, I found my Abby Rose. Four years later I thought she needed a friend because I was so boring, and we found Sunny, Here Comes the Sun, from a litter all named for the sixties, peace and love. We got to name him of course. At first we chose the name Max for Maxwells Silver Hammer by the Beatles. But when we Saw him and he was so light and gold, I knew he was Sunny. His sister is Paisely, there's an Osley, and I'm blanking on the other names. It's been nine years.
> 
> Thanks for letting me ramble here. It's immensely helpful.


I am so sorry about Sunny, but you are letting him go because you love him and don't want him to suffer. Ken and I have made that decision five times now. Glad that he is eating Abby Rose's food. My heart, and thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Thank you for taking such good care of Sunny. We have been privileged to share his journey with you.


----------



## Amystelter

Thoughts are with you and you family during this difficult time. Find peace with your decisions, you made them with love and concern and that's all that one can hope for.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave S

I'm sorry to hear about your Sunny. After going through sad times with my girl, I was hoping for the best. Take care........


----------



## OutWest

I'm sorry to read this, but happy that Sunny's pain and discomfort will be no more. As you said, he's been a good dog. He deserves the best. 

My thoughts will be with you and all those who love your boy tomorrow. At some point I hope you'll post a lot of pictures of his life. He looks like such a sweet big guy.


----------



## abbysunnymom

OutWest said:


> I'm sorry to read this, but happy that Sunny's pain and discomfort will be no more. As you said, he's been a good dog. He deserves the best.
> 
> My thoughts will be with you and all those who love your boy tomorrow. At some point I hope you'll post a lot of pictures of his life. He looks like such a sweet big guy.


I'd love to post some photos later. Where is the best place to do that?


----------



## murphy1

Know it will be easy for Sunny, he will no longer be suffering. The pain will be all yours. The love you will miss and the pain you'll suffer, but knowing he is at peace should comfort you. So sorry.


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry to see it has come time to let Sunny go. I am sure tonight will be almost as hard as tomorrow. My thoughts will be with you all.


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*



OutWest said:


> I'm sorry to read this, but happy that Sunny's pain and discomfort will be no more. As you said, he's been a good dog. He deserves the best.
> 
> My thoughts will be with you and all those who love your boy tomorrow. At some point I hope you'll post a lot of pictures of his life. He looks like such a sweet big guy.


I echo Outwest's sentiments. The pain and discomfort will be over for sweet boy Sunny. My Smooch and Snobear will be there to greet him.
I can't get you, your husband, Sunny and Abby Rose out of my mind this morning.

If you wish to post pictures of Sunny and write a little story about his life, post in the Rainbow Bridge Section.

*Click Here:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/
and click on black square that says Post New Thread.*


----------



## Ginams

Thinking of you, your family and your sweet boy today and in the days ahead.


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*

What time is the vet coming? Kisses and hugs to all of you and especially Sunny.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Karen519 said:


> What time is the vet coming? Kisses and hugs to all of you and especially Sunny.




After work. This evening. Maybe 7:30 or so


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abbysunnymom

This wasn't a minute too soon either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abbysunnymom

It's amazing how fast it can turn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Yes*

Yes, I know how fast It can turn.
Kisses and hugs to Sunny.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy

I am so sorry to hear this. It is no consolation to be sure, but sweet Sunny will not be suffering and will be at peace. 

You all are in my thoughts today.


----------



## murphy1

I'll be thinking of you this evening.


----------



## Amystelter

So sorry you are going through this. Thoughts are with you


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*

Thinking of you and Sunny.


----------



## SandyK

Thinking of you.


----------



## OutWest

Like the others have said, thinking of you tonight.


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*

Caring thoughts to you, your hubby and Abby Rose.


----------



## danoon58

I am so very sorry. It is so hard. RIP Sunny.


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*

Sweet, Sunny!


----------



## sophieanne

I hope you, your husband and Abby Rose are doing ok. My thoughts are with the 3 of you and have been for the last number of weeks. That handsome Sunny touched all of us and I know how
sad it is in your home today. Keep all these good memories close by, they will help you through this.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Sunny was sleeping tucked into a corner of the den all day yesterday, he went outside in the grass about 5:30 pm and Abby joined him, lying close to his side, which she never does. I got some photos. The Dr. Yamamoto stayed for at least two hours. We talked about Sunny, looked at photos and talked about life and goldens, and life with dogs. She recently said goodby to two bulldogs, one who was way too young, so she completely understands what we were going through. It was very hard to have to let him go but I wouldn't let that cancer take any more of him. He passed sometime after 9 pm, I think. 

Having her come to our home saved us because we could move at our own pace and have the comfort of her understanding and get our questions answered, including questions we had about his health and condition. I talked to her about how hemangiosarcoma is not an illness. It is nature run amok, stealing the boy's body from him. A cellular nightmare. It's one thing to have an illness and be diminished over time. It's another to have your life yanked from you by a genetic and/or environmental nightmare.

Now the giant hole that's left in our lives, our home, and our hearts has to be healed somehow. Hard to imagine, but we are thinking of all the good we got from having him for 9 years. Crazy, giant, good dog, filling up the floor, the bed, hair everywhere, monstrous appetite, and monstrous amount of love that radiated from that boy's eyes. Love to my pup forever.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I am so very, very sorry. I wish there was more I could say or do.


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*



abbysunnymom said:


> Sunny was sleeping tucked into a corner of the den all day yesterday, he went outside in the grass about 5:30 pm and Abby joined him, lying close to his side, which she never does. I got some photos. The Dr. Yamamoto stayed for at least two hours. We talked about Sunny, looked at photos and talked about life and goldens, and life with dogs. She recently said goodby to two bulldogs, one who was way too young, so she completely understands what we were going through. It was very hard to have to let him go but I wouldn't let that cancer take any more of him. He passed sometime after 9 pm, I think.
> 
> Having her come to our home saved us because we could move at our own pace and have the comfort of her understanding and get our questions answered, including questions we had about his health and condition. I talked to her about how hemangiosarcoma is not an illness. It is nature run amok, stealing the boy's body from him. A cellular nightmare. It's one thing to have an illness and be diminished over time. It's another to have your life yanked from you by a genetic and/or environmental nightmare.
> 
> Now the giant hole that's left in our lives, our home, and our hearts has to be healed somehow. Hard to imagine, but we are thinking of all the good we got from having him for 9 years. Crazy, giant, good dog, filling up the floor, the bed, hair everywhere, monstrous appetite, and monstrous amount of love that radiated from that boy's eyes. Love to my pup forever.


What a beautiful boy Sunny is! Dogs do sense things, and I think that's why Abby lay close to him. Glad that having Dr. Yamamoto come to the house, it was a bit easier on all of you. Having had to make this decision several times now, I know you did the right thing and the most loving thing for Sunny!! Hold Abby Rose especially close to you now. she will need you, too!

I added your giant love of a boy, Sunny, to the Rainbow Bridge List! My Smooch and Snobear will take care of him!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...8-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-4.html#post6725409


----------



## Amystelter

Couldn't see much of the pictures through the tears in my eyes, I'm so sorry for your loss. Let his light shine down that hole and you will be amazed at what may grow in time -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abbysunnymom

Thank you Karen.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Thank you Amy


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

I am beyond sorry....typing through tears. Our hearts are holding yours at this very sad time.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Pilgrim123 said:


> I am so very, very sorry. I wish there was more I could say or do.


Thank you Pilgrim123


----------



## abbysunnymom

Yaichi's Mom said:


> I am beyond sorry....typing through tears. Our hearts are holding yours at this very sad time.


Thank you Yaichi's mom


----------



## kansas gold

So very sorry!


----------



## jennretz

So very very sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy

Your post and pictures brought tears to my eyes. Sending you my deepest condolences, I am so very sorry. Sunny was a remarkable dog and I know his loss will be so missed. Your family is in my thoughts.


----------



## abbysunnymom

jennretz said:


> So very very sorry
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Jennretz


----------



## abbysunnymom

Piper_the_goldenpuppy said:


> Your post and pictures brought tears to my eyes. Sending you my deepest condolences, I am so very sorry. Sunny was a remarkable dog and I know his loss will be so missed. Your family is in my thoughts.


Thank you so much


----------



## Karen519

Your post about Sunny and the pics of he and Abby Rose were beautiful. I am tearing up, too!


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy...


----------



## SandyK

Beautiful pictures!! They are definitely ones to cherish. I am so sorry. Hemangio is such a crappy, mean cancer. My thoughts are with you and your family. Give Abby Rose extra hugs too. RIP sweet Sunny.


----------



## abbysunnymom

tikiandme said:


> I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy...




Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abbysunnymom

SandyK said:


> Beautiful pictures!! They are definitely ones to cherish. I am so sorry. Hemangio is such a crappy, mean cancer. My thoughts are with you and your family. Give Abby Rose extra hugs too. RIP sweet Sunny.




I will, thank you
And yes, this aggressive killer needs to be found and squashed. I've never seen anything like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abbysunnymom

Piper_the_goldenpuppy said:


> Your post and pictures brought tears to my eyes. Sending you my deepest condolences, I am so very sorry. Sunny was a remarkable dog and I know his loss will be so missed. Your family is in my thoughts.




Thanks, everything we do today in our house is missing Sun. He was so big and in the way and we miss that terribly. It's so quiet and empty. Abby Rose is really unhappy but staying close to us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abbysunnymom

kansas gold said:


> So very sorry!




Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy1

I'm so sorry. I truly believe you'll see Sunny again one day.


----------



## Dave S

I'm so sorry for your loss, Sunny was a beautiful dog......


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*



abbysunnymom said:


> Thanks, everything we do today in our house is missing Sun. He was so big and in the way and we miss that terribly. It's so quiet and empty. Abby Rose is really unhappy but staying close to us.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know this feeling so WELL. It is so empty when you lose a dog. Give Abby Rose lots of hugs and kisses!


----------



## my4goldens

So very very sorry for your loss.


----------



## abbysunnymom

We just found out today, as I was letting the breeder know of Sunny's death, that his mom, Sushi, died on the same day he did, on Thursday. She had been diagnosed 3 weeks ago as probable lymphoma, it was inconclusive. Next thing they knew, she went downhill fast. I had no idea. And the breeder knew Sunny was ill but I hadn't told her yet about the hemangiosarcoma. Unbelievable coincidence.


----------



## Karen519

Sunny and his Mom will be together.


----------



## sophieanne

Hi...I'm so sorry for your loss of the incredibly handsome Sunny. I totally know that empty house feeling. Keep Miss Abby Rose close with lots of love and hugs (like I need to tell you to do that). That is so unbelievable about his mom (strangely interesting for those doing cancer research).. Somewhere at the bridge they're reunited and sharing stories about the wonderful families they had to leave (but will always keep an eye on). Sending hugs and wishes for peace and happiness for the 3 of you.


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*

Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## OutWest

I hope sweet Sunny is running free, free of pain and discomfort. You are a wonderful dog mom and Sunny knew how much you and everyone loved him. The visit from the doctor sounds like a loving celebration of his life. Probably every person on this forum has felt the pain you are feeling but we can't take it away from you, only empathize and offer support. Hugs and good thoughts to you and all who loved Sunny.


----------



## abbysunnymom

OutWest said:


> I hope sweet Sunny is running free, free of pain and discomfort. You are a wonderful dog mom and Sunny knew how much you and everyone loved him. The visit from the doctor sounds like a loving celebration of his life. Probably every person on this forum has felt the pain you are feeling but we can't take it away from you, only empathize and offer support. Hugs and good thoughts to you and all who loved Sunny.




Thank you everyone. Still reeling and in pain. Received his ashes today. That helps a lot, knowing he is safe from harm.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Sunny*



abbysunnymom said:


> Thank you everyone. Still reeling and in pain. Received his ashes today. That helps a lot, knowing he is safe from harm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So glad that Sunny is home with you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so very sorry for your loss of Sunny, the picture of him with Abby Rose was very touching and so beautiful. 

I am also sorry to hear Sunny's mom passed.

I'm glad Sunny is home again, my thoughts are with you and your family, I know Abby Rose misses Sunny and is grieving as much as you are. It's such a hard journey to find peace and for your heart to heal. Take the time you need and be kind to yourself.


----------



## abbysunnymom

Thank you so much...


----------



## LeoTheGolden

So so sorry for your loss. My deepest condolences. Your stories and pictures brought tears to my eyes. May you find peace and heal your heart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyK

Glad Sunny is now home with you. How is Abby Rose?


----------



## abbysunnymom

the pneumonia is gone but she's been a bit depressed. Also, she hated taking those giant antibiotic pills and she's off her food. I'm having to baby her about food still. Hand feeding at times. She's suspicious of everything we feed her, that it'll have a pill in it. But, the CBD has been helping her sleep quietly all night, lots of dreams, but no waking up panting. She's been waking up panting at night for about a year now. So that's a relief. I think she's gotten a little better each day but we worry about her at her age. She'll be 13 in a couple weeks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

It's good to hear the medication is helping Abby Rose and she's sleeping well. 
Wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Karen519

*Abby*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> It's good to hear the medication is helping Abby Rose and she's sleeping well.
> Wishing her a speedy recovery.


So glad Abby Rose is sleeping. I have a few minutes to type a message as the movers are here. We are moving from IL to TN, to a 55 plus community that is just gorgeous!
It's called Tellico Village and we can't wait to get there. Tucker and Tonka are ready for a Long 10 hour ride in the Venza!! I might be offline for a week or so! Carolina Mom has graciously accepted to take care of the Rainbow Bridge for me. Thank you!!!


----------



## abbysunnymom

Karen519 said:


> So glad Abby Rose is sleeping. I have a few minutes to type a message as the movers are here. We are moving from IL to TN, to a 55 plus community that is just gorgeous!
> 
> It's called Tellico Village and we can't wait to get there. Tucker and Tonka are ready for a Long 10 hour ride in the Venza!! I might be offline for a week or so! Carolina Mom has graciously accepted to take care of the Rainbow Bridge for me. Thank you!!!




I looked that place up, it looks amazing. Have a wonderful trip. We love a road trip. Thank you for everything Karen.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Tellico Village*

It is EVEN MORE AMAZING in person, that it is online! Can't wait to live there! We close on Oct. 11th!00


----------



## abbysunnymom

Karen519 said:


> It is EVEN MORE AMAZING in person, that it is online! Can't wait to live there! We close on Oct. 11th!00







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyK

Glad Abby Rose is feeling better and sleeping better. They do grieve just like us. Extra hugs being sent!!


----------



## abbysunnymom

*I'll missing Sunny terribly*

It's been almost 4 weeks and we are still crying over Sunny, every day. There was a stage of shock, disbelief, one of intense sadness, some sense of wanting time to stand still and not let go of even him in his illness. I mean, when you are caring for them at this stage, the drop off is intense, into nothing. My husband works, I am at home with Abby Rose. She went through some not eating stages. She's eating again but picky. She turned thirteen the other day, we worry about her constantly and had a visit to the vet for some minor health issues (eye dryness leads to infections). She got a med for making more tears and some artificial tears. 

But my husband cries every morning when he misses Sunny, who woke him up every day and stayed with him until he left for work. At bed is hard too. As for me, I just cry at anything. The couch, which I bought just because it would hold up to Sunny's size. I miss having my watch dog when someone comes to the door, or especially when a serviceman has to come in or on my property. I feel vulnerable without Sunny. And it's very quiet and serene here, which i hate, lol. Two old gals.

I went to Petsmart the other day and seeing people with their dogs made me want to leave suddenly. I almost had a panic attack. Abby can ride in the car my husband takes to work but not my wrangler. It's too high for me to get her in it by myself. So I can't take her with me.

We have talked about how we'd love to have more dogs but not until we would want a dog, not a replacement. There is no replacing Sunny. It would be unfair to a dog to hope he would fill certain gaps in our lives. We also spent most of our emergency savings with all our vet bills this year and so a dog would put a burden on our finances right now. And then there's cancer, goldens and cancer. We are afraid of going through this again. And our girl is getting old and we will lose her too. It's so incredibly hard, much harder than I could have imagined.

Any advice on how long it takes to stop being so incredibly sad? Yes, I know we will always be missing a piece of our family...


----------



## Pilgrim123

I'm sorry you are both having such a hard time without Sunny. It is difficult, and it takes quite a bit of time to feel more used to being without them. I occasionally still cry for a special girl I had when I was a child - she died when I was 14 and I'm now well and truly retired. You're right. You don't replace a dog. But there is a space that opens up in your heart just the right size for another dog when the time is right. And your heart will heal, battered round the edges, but big enough for another adventure.
Give Abby Rose a hug from me. Oh, also, you worry because of goldens and cancer. You have the perfect answer to that right in front of you in a 13 year old who is going strong.


----------



## OutWest

I'm sorry this is all so terribly hard. I'm not sure I want another Golden either...the cancer thing scares me greatly. I keep checking Tucker and worrying that he will get sick like Bella. As far as when to get another dog--you'll know the right time. Not a replacement--that would be sad and impossible--but a new love is a good thing and means you are moving forward. Since Sunny obviously loved you both very much, he would approve when you're ready I'm sure.


----------



## OutWest

Checking in on you and Abby Rose. I hope your days are seeming a bit easier and have a bit more sunshine in them.


----------



## Amystelter

Thinking of you tonight. All Gods creatures are in heaven, even lizards. My bet is there are an abundance of them. Get you chase on Sunny boy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave S

Abbysunnymom, I wish I could tell you how long it takes to stop being so sad. I'm the worst example! I lost my Allie girl 11 weeks ago last Saturday and I can honestly say that things haven't gotten much better. I've always likened grief to waves, when she first passed they came at me high and fast, all day every day. Now they might be a little further apart and a little less intense but it doesn't take much to totally submerge me again. Yesterday it was finding a tennis ball as I cleaned the yard up for winter that set me off. I thought I had picked everything up, but there it was, yet another reminder of when we used to play together. And more tears. A day hasn't passed without some tears and me thinking "I wish you were still here".
I love all pets, but there is something about goldens that makes me melt. I lost my 1st one, Molly, after only 7 years and, like Allie, it happened WAY too fast. I would love to get another one, but it feels too soon. Like your Sunny, Allie was a special companion to me who would be hard to replace and I'd hate to feel this way again. I to also worry about how susceptible they seem to cancer and how, after seeming to do "all the right things", they can still be stricken with it, and sometimes at so young an age.
I hope you both feel at least a bit better over time and that Abby is around for many years to come....Please give her a hug for me, god how I miss the fur and the doggy smell!


----------

